# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  The Bullet

## papashark

Zero-Variable Wireless Infrastructure Deployment, the Bullet features up to 1000mW TX power and starts at $39 USD MSRP.

* • No radio card / host board issues
• No RF cable quality concerns
• No mechanical stability concerns 
• No enclosure mounting requirements 

Just Plug and Go. 



# Reliable System Performance 
The Bullet features a signal strength LED meter for antenna alignment, 
a low-loss integrated N-type RF connector, and a quick and robust weatherproof design. 



FeaturingPowerful AirOS Software and # Linux SDK 
Bullet ships standard with the powerful and intuitive AirOS by Ubiquiti Networks. 
It also is supported by a Linux SDK to encourage open source development.



* Processor Specs Atheros MIPS 4KC, 180MHz
* Memory Information 16MB SDRAM, 4MB Flash
* Networking Interface 1 X 10/100 BASE-TX (Cat. 5, RJ-45) Ethernet Interface
* Approvals FCC Part 15.247, IC RS210
* RoHS Compliance YES
* Max TX Power Up to 1000mW
* Power Method Passive Power over Ethernet (pairs 4,5+; 7,8 return)
* Operating Temperature -30C to +75C
* Weight 0.18 kg
* Enclosure 15.2cm. length x 3.1 cm. height x 3.7cm. width - Outdoor UV Stabalized Plastic
* Power 4 W - Up to 24V


RX Sensitivity 
DataRate Sensitivity Tolerance
6Mbps -94 dBm +/-1.5dB
9Mbps -93 dBm +/-1.5dB
12Mbps -91 dBm +/-1.5dB
18Mbps -90 dBm +/-1.5dB
24Mbps -86 dBm +/-1.5dB
36Mbps -83 dBm +/-1.5dB
48Mbps -77 dBm +/-1.5dB
54Mbps -74 dBm +/-1.5dB

Bullet 2 Spec (2.4 GHz)

Bullet 5 Spec (5.7 GHz)

Σύντομα γράφουν ότι θα βγούν και τα spec για τα 2H & 5H (προφανώς Η=High Power)

----------


## papashark

Πολύ θα γουστάριζα το συγκεκριμένο βιδωμένο στο feeder και καλώδιο δικτύου στο switch και από εκεί με vlans στον ρουτερ....

Επόμενο βήμα όλα ενσωματομένα στο feeder  ::

----------


## shad0w

> Επόμενο βήμα όλα ενσωματομένα στο feeder


ΛΕΣ??  ::   ::   ::

----------


## TheLaz

...πως θα ξανακοιτάξω στα leds το παλιο καλό μου wrt ???  ::   ::  

wrt(dlink)->ταρατσopc->ταρατσοembedded->ταρατσοbullet->ταρατσοembeddedfeeder->...

Παει η χαρά του κατσαβιδιού....  ::   ::  

Πλάκα πλάκα το AirOs δεν είναι κακό...  ::   ::

----------


## Valis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Επόμενο βήμα όλα ενσωματομένα στο feeder 
> 
> 
> ΛΕΣ??


Και πολύ έρχει αργήσει αυτή η υπόθεση... βλέπε LNB

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από shadow1986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


Δύσκολα, μην ξεχνάς ότι είμαστε μικρή αγορά....

Αν και με δεύτερη σκέψη, σχεδόν στην ίδια μικρή αγορά προορίζετε και το bullet...

Θα κάνει ωραία Hot Spots  ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Max TX Power Up to 1000mW  ::

----------


## kinglyr

ωραίος!!!

----------


## acoul

> 


στο παραπάνω σχήμα δείχνει ότι μπαίνει σε grid για 5GHz ... υπάρχει και για 802.11a ?

----------


## harrylaos

> στο παραπάνω σχήμα δείχνει ότι μπαίνει σε grid για 5GHz ... υπάρχει και για 802.11a ?


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> στο παραπάνω σχήμα δείχνει ότι μπαίνει σε grid για 5GHz ... υπάρχει και για 802.11a ?


Eχει 2 μοντέλα, ένα για 2.4 και ένα για 5. Ξέχασα να βάλω λινκς για τα pdf με τα spec. Θα κάνω edit.

----------


## Vigor

> στο παραπάνω σχήμα δείχνει ότι μπαίνει σε grid για 5GHz ... υπάρχει και για 802.11a ?


Μια επίσκεψη στο site βρε Αλέξανδρε αρκεί:
http://www.ubnt.com/products/bullet.php

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> στο παραπάνω σχήμα δείχνει ότι μπαίνει σε grid για 5GHz ... υπάρχει και για 802.11a ?
> 
> 
> Μια επίσκεψη στο site βρε Αλέξανδρε αρκεί:
> http://www.ubnt.com/products/bullet.php


η ηλικία βλέπεις ...  :: 

πάμε για μια ομαδική;

----------


## socrates

Πoιο καλό παιδί θα κάνει πρώτος την δοκιμή;  ::

----------


## costas43gr

*and starts at $39 USD MSRP* Αυτό πως γίνετε ποιο λιανά...για την Ελλάδα...  ::   ::  

Εδώ http://www.ubnt.com/purchase/europe.php φαίνεται από που μπορούμε να το πάρουμε, αρκεί να το φέρουν, δεν βλέπω απευθείας αγορά από εκεί.

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Vigor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...


Κάνε
http://www.market.awmn/index.php?board=8.0

----------


## pasific

δεν χρειαζετε τα φερανε
το demo
(login: ubntdemo)
http://demo.ubnt.com/index.cgi
58 ευρά

----------


## θανάσης

http://www.aerial.net/shop/
802.11b/g _______31.20€
802.11a _______47.20€

----------


## JB172

> http://www.aerial.net/shop/
> 802.11b/g _______31.20€
> 802.11a _______47.20€


Χωρίς Φ.Π.Α. 19%

Αρα τελικές τιμές:
802.11b/g _______37.13€
802.11a _______56.17€

----------


## nvak

Δεν βλέπω διαθεσιμότητα στόν aerial. 
Θα τα φέρει ή τα έφερε και τα πήρατε ?

Μοιάζει για την ιδανική και την πιό φτηνή λύση.
Αν αρχίσουμε να τα χρησιμοποιούμε, να ετοιμάσω ένα καπάκι προστασίας του.

----------


## commando

Εγω δεν πιστευω οτι θα αντεξει την ελληνικη ζεστη αλλα ελπιζω να βγω λαθος γιατι ειναι κ πολυ ομορφο και καταργει πολλα LMR

----------


## acoul

RiP ταρατσοPC  ::

----------


## θανάσης

nvak θα τα φέρει αφού έβαλε και τιμές, πράγματι φαίνεται για καλή και φτηνή λύση ένα καπάκι για προστασία και ένας γωνιακός κονέκτορ.

----------


## nvak

> Εγω δεν πιστευω οτι θα αντεξει την ελληνικη ζεστη αλλα ελπιζω να βγω λαθος γιατι ειναι κ πολυ ομορφο και καταργει πολλα LMR


Με το κατάλληλο καπάκι θα την αντέξει. 
Αν πετύχει, με βλέπω να εγκαταλείπω το ΜΤ και να απλώνω τα πιάτα σε όλη την ταράτσα  ::

----------


## θανάσης

Μακάρι να έχει τα χαρακτηρίστηκα που λέει ότι έχει.
Αλήθεια το feeder τη μήκος έχει το bullet (15.2cm length x 3.1cm height x 3.7cm width)
Δεν γίνεται το feeder είναι πιο κοντό

----------


## klarabel

Οποιος το δοκιμάσει πρώτος ας μας πεί τις εντυπώσεις του.  ::

----------


## commando

Το πρωτο bandwith test θα δειξει,αλλα no fast frames no party...

----------


## costas43gr

> Το πρωτο bandwith test θα δειξει,αλλα no fast frames no party...


Στο demo δεν δείχνει καλά στοιχειά για bandwith, καθώς και η ισχύς δεν πάει κάτω από 11 dbm.
Όπως και τα routerboard, δεν φτιάχτηκαν για δίκτυα με ταχύτητες που θέλουμε εμείς να έχουμε, για hotspot και internet μια χαρά κάνουν. Επίσης για πελάτες είναι ότι καλύτερο και ιδανικό σε b που τους έχουμε ακομα.
Άντε περνά τα μπουριά που εχει ο trakman, από τα ''ποντικάκια'' αυτά και έλα να με βρεις...  ::

----------


## acoul

λογικά μπορεί να φορέσει openwrt

----------


## B52

vlans σηκωνει ?

----------


## TheLaz

Την κάτσαμε την βάρκα.
Ο aerial λέει από 15/12  ::   ::   ::  
Κανένας άλλος πιο νωρίς ? Έλα τώρα που γυρίζει ...  :: 




> λογικά μπορεί να φορέσει openwrt


Πάντως το dd-wrt έχει όλη τη σειρά nano/power/blabla station
της ubiquiti στο supported hardware (thanks gkarad για το tip  ::  ) Μακάρι να παίζει και το openwrt.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Έστειλα mail σε έναν γνωστό μου στην ubnt ζητώντας του να μας στείλει μερικά για δοκιμές και περιμένω απάντηση, θα σας ειδοποιήσω το συντομότερο δυνατό  ::

----------


## acoul

ακούγεται ότι το ράδιό του είναι ψιλοπατάτα, αλλά για κοντινά λινκ θα πρέπει να είναι ok. μην περιμένουμε και πολλά στην τιμή που κυκλοφορεί ...

----------


## papashark

Tα spec του είναι λίγο απογοήτευση.

Για χρήση ΒΒ στο awmn, δεν κατεβάζει πολύ ισχύ, δεν έχει turbo, fast frames, nstreme, compression, injection και overcooler...

Για χρήση σε clients δεν κατεβάζει ισχύ.

Για χρήση σε ΑΡ ίσως και να λέει, γιατί με 8αρα όμνι και 11db είναι μια χαρά.

Για χρήση σε hot spots δεν σηκώνει vlans * multiple ssids οπότε και εκεί δεν λέει.

Για χρήση για CPE θέλεις και πάλι ακόμα ένα router από κάτω.


Σαν "ιδέα" είναι φοβερό, αλλά του λοίπουν συγκεκριμένες δυνατότητες. 

Μακάρι με openWrt να προστίθονται αυτές (κατέβασμα ισχύς, vlans, multiple ssid's, και fast frames αν το αντέχει ο επεξεργαστής του), αν δεν τα δίνει αυτά το OpenWrt, τότε είναι πιστεύω ακατάλληλο στο awmn, εκτός αν σε νέα έκδωση του firmware τα προσθέσουν.

Iσως η έκδωση των 2.4 για ΑΡ να μας κάνει, ή για τίποτα περιπτώσεις όπου θα υπάρχει ένα απλό link και ο κομβούχος δεν θα νοιάζετε για μεγάλες ταχύτητες και νόμιμη ισχύ (κοινώς ούτε εδώ θα πρέπει να το πρωτείνουμε). Υπόψην δεν ξέρουμε και αν η έκδωση 5ghz θα παίζει σωστά σε μακρινές αποστάσεις (μην είναι όπως παλιά που έπαιζαν μέχρι 1000 μέτρα).

----------


## Mick Flemm

Μόλις μου έστειλαν mail απ' την Ubnt και είναι θετικοί, περιμένω την επόμενη βδομάδα να μου πουν πότε θα μου στείλουν και πόσα. Όσον αφορά αυτά που λες...

α) Το hw μπορεί να κατεβάσει ισχύ κανονικά με το OpenWRT λογικά μπορείς να το κάνεις αυτό δεν ξέρω τις δυνατότητες του AirOS αλλά θα ρωτήσω.

β) Όλα τα chipάκια της Atheros μετά και το 5212 υποστηρίζουν Fast Frames, είτε έχουν SuperAG είτε όχι. Το compression το turbo και το dynamic turbo είναι που δεν έχουν. Επίσης έχουν half/quarter rate channel τα συγκεκριμένα, νομίζω ότι φοράνε το 2315 αλλά θα ρωτήσω για σιγουριά.

γ) Τα multiple BSSIDs και τα VLANs είναι δουλειά του driver, το hw τα υποστηρίζει κανονικά.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Έστειλα mail σε έναν γνωστό μου στην ubnt ζητώντας του να μας στείλει μερικά για δοκιμές και περιμένω απάντηση, θα σας ειδοποιήσω το συντομότερο δυνατό


Κάτσε θα γελάσεις. Δεν παλεύονται οι ubntoudes. Σου εύχομαι καλή τύχη. 

Το AirOS μια χαρά είναι.

Πάρα πολύ ωραία και πρακτικά. Από BW όμως δεν θα πηγαίνουν μια. Για hotspot πάρτε το Nano2 κεραία+συσκευή all-in-one. Έρχεται ποιο φθηνά.

Η καλύτερη χρήση που βλέπω είναι για βουνά και για μεγάλους πύργους σε βουνά (TV, Mobile, Radio etc.). Μαζί με ένα PoE Managed Switch (λες να παίζει)... μούρλια.  ::

----------


## nvak

Βρέ σείς καλό το bullet, (άν μας κάτσει) αλλά αυτό που έχει προτεραιότητα είναι το n 
Αν είναι να αφιερώσετε χρόνο, κάντε το για τούς drivers του n.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Βρέ σείς καλό το bullet, (άν μας κάτσει) αλλά αυτό που έχει προτεραιότητα είναι το n 
> Αν είναι να αφιερώσετε χρόνο, κάντε το για τούς drivers του n.


Μην περιμένεις από εδώ μέσα. το 99.9999% δεν ξέρει ποια να δέσει τα κορδόνια του όχι drivers να φτιάξει.  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Βρέ σείς καλό το bullet, (άν μας κάτσει) αλλά αυτό που έχει προτεραιότητα είναι το n 
> Αν είναι να αφιερώσετε χρόνο, κάντε το για τούς drivers του n.


Σας είπα μετά τα Χριστούγεννα θα έχουμε τα πολλά τα Mbitια, τώρα το aggregation κλπ δεν παίζουν ακόμα...

----------


## acoul

> . 
> Το AirOS μια χαρά είναι.
> 
> Πάρα πολύ ωραία και πρακτικά. Από BW όμως δεν θα πηγαίνουν μια. Για hotspot πάρτε το Nano2 κεραία+συσκευή all-in-one. Έρχεται ποιο φθηνά.


το OpenWRT θα το βλέπεις όλο και πιο συχνά μπροστά σου γιατί απλά είναι ... το καλύτερο. Είναι θέμα πόσο μακρυά φτάνει η ματία μας, αν και καλό είναι να ζούμε για το σήμερα χωρίς κουμπιά όμως  :: 

παίζει καμιά φρη πίτσα για μπραίην στόρμινγκ;

----------


## Mick Flemm

Μου απάντησαν...

Το Bullet2 ρίχνει ισχύ κανονικότατα μέχρι 1mW, το Bullet5 έχει by default 3dbm offset, οπότε το minimum που μπορεί να πάει είναι εκεί και το 5HP έχει 10db offset αλλά και πολύ καλύτερο RX path (μου είπε ο γνωστός μου ότι για λίγα units ίσως να μπορέσει να μας τα κάνει calibrate για low tx power).

Το Bullet2 έχει το 2317, το 5 έχει το 2313 και τα άλλα έχουν το 2315/6

Επίσης μου επιβεβαίωσαν ότι παίζει κανονικά με OpenWRT kamikaze  ::

----------


## acoul

αυτό το offset μας τα χαλάει, μπορεί να γίνει κάτι για αυτό;

----------


## NetTraptor

> αυτό το offset μας τα χαλάει, μπορεί να γίνει κάτι για αυτό;


1. θα παίξεις με openWRT.. δεν νομίζω να είναι hardware το θέμα.
2. εσένα τι σε νοιάζει... αφου μια ζωή βαρας στον θεό...  ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> αυτό το offset μας τα χαλάει, μπορεί να γίνει κάτι για αυτό;
> 
> 
> 2. εσένα τι σε νοιάζει... αφου μια ζωή βαρας στον θεό...


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> αυτό το offset μας τα χαλάει, μπορεί να γίνει κάτι για αυτό;
> 
> 
> 1. θα παίξεις με openWRT.. δεν νομίζω να είναι hardware το θέμα.
> 2. εσένα τι σε νοιάζει... αφου μια ζωή βαρας στον θεό...


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> αυτό το offset μας τα χαλάει, μπορεί να γίνει κάτι για αυτό;
> 
> 
> 1. θα παίξεις με openWRT.. δεν νομίζω να είναι hardware το θέμα.


Δυστυχώς είναι HW το θέμα, έχει να κάνει με το calibration του PHY (οι πληροφορίες στην EEPROM). Τουλάχιστον με τον MadWiFi δεν μπορεί να πέσει παρακάτω, με τον ath5k όταν με το καλό βάλουμε txpower support θα κάνω μια τράμπα να γίνεται.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Μου είπαν ότι πλέον έχει μπει σε μαζική παραγωγή και λογικά σύντομα θα φτάσει στους distributors (δεν ξέρω γιατί ο aerial.net ακόμα λέει 15/12).

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

η μόνη βλακεία που βλέπω να έχει είναι ότι το a δεν υποστηρίζει bg γιατί να πρέπει να πάρουμε και τα 2 ?

----------


## papashark

> η μόνη βλακεία που βλέπω να έχει είναι ότι το a δεν υποστηρίζει bg γιατί να πρέπει να πάρουμε και τα 2 ?


Γιατί να πάρεις και τα 2 ?

Θα πάρεις αυτό που θες ανάλογα για το τι το θες, αν και χωρίς να κατεβάζει ισχύ, μόνο στους 2.4 για κανα ΑΡ κάνει...

----------


## gRooV

το δοκίμασε κανείς ή ακόμα τα περιμένουμε από aerial?




> Διαθέσιμο την:
> 2008-12-15
> Αναμενόνται:11


λογικά το 11 πρέπει να είναι λάθος.

----------


## gRooV

> το δοκίμασε κανείς ή ακόμα τα περιμένουμε από aerial?

----------


## Vigor

> Available on:
> 2009-01-10

----------


## klarabel

Πρός το παρόν χρησιμοποιώ τα bullet του Word !!!  ::

----------


## TheLaz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gRooV
> 
> το δοκίμασε κανείς ή ακόμα τα περιμένουμε από aerial?


Είχα σκοπό να το δοκιμάσω σήμερα το πρωί....αλλά....άτιμο ποτό  ::  ..θα πάει λίγο πίσω το project,
να μαζεψω πρώτα τα κομάτια μου...  ::

----------


## TheLaz

Μόλις δοκιμάστηκε στο link με sbolis
Εχουμε και λέμε
@sbolis -53 τον thelaz
udp: 34 mbps
tcp: 24 mps

@thelaz -68 τον sbolis
udp: 20 mbps
tcp: 16 mbps

Στο συγκεκριμένο Link και με δεδομένη την υπάρχουσα ασυμετρία
το καλύτερο bandwidth από πλευράς αλγορίθμου το έπιασε
ο optimistic με δεύτερο τον ewma. Ο conservative ήταν κάπου ανάμεσα
απλά ανεβάζει ταχύτητα πολύ πολύ αργά.

Λαζ.

----------


## quam

Από routing protocols τι έχει. Το έχετε bridged με mikr0t1k.
Αν μπορείς για δώσε περισσότερες πληροφορίες.

----------


## TheLaz

Bridged σε mikrotik το έχουμε για να παίζει το bgp.
Από πλευράς routing είναι αρκετά σπαρτιάτικο. Ένα default gateway
έχει και αυτό χρήσιμο στη περίπτωση που ρουτάρεις και δεν
παίζεις bridge.

Κάτι άλλο που έχω δει στο AirOs αλλά σε nanostation (και το bullet
AirOs έχει οποτε δεν βλέπω λόγο να είναι διαφορετικά) είναι ότι
δεν ρουτάρει ανάμεσα σε 2 10αρες. Για να παίξει σωστά θέλει ή
routing-mode με NAT ή bridge. Χωρίς ΝΑΤ δεν παίζει σε routing mode
με 10αρες και στα 2 άκρα (lan-wlan)

Έχει telnetάκι, ssh αρκετά compact σε λειτουργίες. Το βρίσκω πολύ προσεγμένο
-δεν είναι mikrotik- και αρκετά αδιαβροχοποιοημένο.

----------


## quam

Προφανώς είναι client oriented, έτσι το μόνο που μένει για stand alone routing χρήση είναι να μπει wrt ή να βελτιωθεί το AirOS.

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

----------


## 7bpm

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας το Bullet 802.11b/g AP-CPE σαν Access Point;

Λέω να το αγοράσω για το ΑP του κόμβου μου.

----------


## gRooV

> Έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας το Bullet 802.11b/g AP-CPE σαν Access Point;
> 
> Λέω να το αγοράσω για το ΑP του κόμβου μου.



up

----------


## Acinonyx

Αν δεν βρούμε τρόπο να του ρίξουμε την ισχύ είναι άλλο ένα αποτυχημένο (για μας) προϊόν της Ubiquity. Τι μανία είναι αυτή να φτιάχνουν όλες τις κάρτες τους με offset 10dBm;

----------


## fengi1

θα μπορουσε να στειλει καποιος εκ μερους του Συλλογου ενα mail να ενημερωσει και να ζητησει απο την εταιρεια να προσαρμοσει το προιον και το λογισμικο του στις αναγκες μας.
Ειμαστε μια υποφηφια πολυ καλη αγορα.

----------


## pthomop1

το ''offset 10dBm'' μήπως αναφέρεται μόνο στην περίπτωση χρησιμοποίησης της εσωτερικής κεραίας?

----------


## Acinonyx

Μόλις έστειλα email.

Από ότι είδα έχουν βάλει *2* προϊόντα τώρα. 1 που λέγεται Bullet5 και ένα Bullet5HP. Το HP έχει σίγουρα offset 10dBm. Το σκέτο αν έχει θα έχει 6dBm ή καθόλου. Δύσκολο... Θα δούμε...

----------


## Danimoth

Δεν κατεβάζει ισχύ άρα δεν κάνει για λινκ.

Μήπως όμως είναι πολύ βολικό για scan? Αν έχει αξιοπρεπές software είναι πολύ καλό για να τρέχεις γύρω γύρω στην ταράτσα(το UTP μπορεί να έχει αρκετό μήκος για να μη σε περιορίζει) και να σκανάρεις  :: 

Αν έχει βολικό software με βλέπω να παίρνω ένα στα 2.4 και ένα στα 5 για αυτή τη δουλειά.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Διαβάζει κανείς αυτά που γράφω ???

Σας κάνω paste και το mail μπας και το δείτε στα Αγγλικά...




> Bullet 2 is AR2317. Can go down to 1mW I think (there is no hardware txpower offset - all is controllable in software).
> Bullet 5 is AR2313. Can go down to 3dBm txpower (hardware txpower offset is +3)
> Bullet 2HP is AR2315 or AR2316. Can go down to 10dBm txpower (hardware txpower offset is +10).
> 
> [...]
> 
> If you had a small number of units needed we (I) might possibly be able to recalibrate them for you in the lab to have zero offset. I have a LitePoint calibration machine there.

----------


## papashark

[quote=Mick Flemm]Διαβάζει κανείς αυτά που γράφω ???

Σας κάνω paste και το mail μπας και το δείτε στα Αγγλικά...




> Bullet 2 is AR2317. Can go down to 1mW I think (there is no hardware txpower offset - all is controllable in software).
> Bullet 5 is AR2313. Can go down to 3dBm txpower (hardware txpower offset is +3)
> Bullet 2HP is AR2315 or AR2316. Can go down to 10dBm txpower (hardware txpower offset is +10).
> 
> [...]
> 
> If you had a small number of units needed we (I) might possibly be able to recalibrate them for you in the lab to have zero offset. I have a LitePoint calibration machine there.


[/quote:1s2iu69r]

Mick, δεν ρωτάς αν μπορούν να καλιμπράρουν το bullet5 σε αρνητικό offset ? (πολύ γουστάρω 1.40 πιάτο με νόμιμη ισχύ  :: )

----------


## Mick Flemm

[quote=papashark]


> Διαβάζει κανείς αυτά που γράφω ???
> 
> Σας κάνω paste και το mail μπας και το δείτε στα Αγγλικά...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mick, δεν ρωτάς αν μπορούν να καλιμπράρουν το bullet5 σε αρνητικό offset ? (πολύ γουστάρω 1.40 πιάτο με νόμιμη ισχύ  :: )[/quote:1mmujxq5]

Χλωμό το κόβω γιατί υπάρχει και το Noise Floor και γενικώς εξαρτάται πολύ απ' την υλοποίηση (τι προενισχυτή χρησιμοποιούν κλπ), τεχνικά γίνεται πάντως να έχεις αρνητικό offset, δεν ξέρω αν ο γνωστός μου μπορεί να κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά σε αυτή τη φάση και για πόσα units μιλάμε. Συμφωνήστε τι θέλετε, να τους το μεταφέρω και να δούμε κατά πόσο είναι πιθανό.

----------


## Danimoth

Εχμμ. Πιστεύω ότι τα bullet είναι σχεδόν τέλεια για μας και αν συννενοηθούμε μαζί τους θα έχουμε κι εμεις και αυτοί κέρδος καθότι θα παίζουν ΟΛΟΙ στο AWMN με bullet. 

Πιστεύω ότι κατά βάσιν θέλουμε:
1)Ρυθμιζόμενη Ισχύ(αυτό μάλλον το χουμε αλλά το βάζω για σιγουριά)
2)openWRT
3) Ελαφρώς καλύτερο επεξεργαστή(?). 25Mbps πραγματική ταχύτητα πιάνει αυτό, ίσως αρκετά για ένα λινκ αλλά οι απαιτήσεις αυξάνονται. Καλύτερα να μπορούμενα εκμεταλλευθούμε όσο αντέχει το κανάλι. Το fast frames αν δεν απαιτεί πολύ επεξεργαστική ισχύ θα μας βολέψει εδώ πιθανόν. 

Το 3) με ερωτηματικό φυσικά γιατί είναι σαν να ζητάμε ένα νεό μοντέλο, αλλά για αρκετά κομμάτια ποτέ δεν ξέρεις... Άλλωστε δεν θα είμαστε οι μόνοι που θα τα αγοράσουν. 
Το κερασάκι στην τούρτα θα ήταν και ένα bullet που παίρνει πχ microSD. Αυτό θα κάνει παιχνιδάκι το να του φορέσουμε openwrt και να επαναφέρουμε το σύστημα αν δεν bootάρει Το καταγράφω σαν ιδέα. Όπως είπα, για αρκετά κομμάτια, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις...

Κατά την προσωπική μου εκτίμηση θα παίζουμε πλέον μόνο με τέτοια, καθώς(συνοψίζοντας αυτά που ειπώθηκαν):
-Το bullet είναι φθηνότερο. Χοντρικά:
-------Bullet ~50e για ένα λινκ, + περισσότερα και λίγο μακρύτερα UTP. 
-------Aircom+ 5 μέτρα ~10e, Connectors Βιδωτοί ~2x6=12e, Pigtail~5e, cm9/cm6 ~30e, +γύρω στα 110e(μάλλον λίγα βάζω) για κουτί + alix/PC/... κανονικοποιημένα για 1 λινκ. Σύνολο 162e
(Θέλουμε και PoE και στα δύο οπότε δεν το βάζω)

-Πρακτικότερο, καθώς έχεις την ευελιξία του UTP αντί την "ευελιξία" του aircom

-Βάζεις το bullet ακριβώς εκεί που θες και δε σε ενδιαφέρει πλέον που είναι ο ρουτερ ώστε να πρέπει να μπει κοντά κλπ

-Πολύ μικρότερες απώλειες αφού δεν έχουμε pigtail και καλώδιο, ενώ επιπλέον αποφεύγουμε ελαττωματική συνδεσιμότητα μεταξύ αυτών. 

-Αν κάτι χαλάσει δεν έχεις πια να ψάχνεις 1000000 πράγματα για να βρεις τι **** χάλασε. Κοιτάζεις feeder και bullet και τέλος, ενώ μια ενδεχόμενη αλλαγή είναι πολύ εύκολη.

-Ανεξάρτητοι ρουτερ σημαίνει ότι ενδεχόμενη βλάβη σε έναν θα αφήσει τα υπόλοιπα λινκ να λειτουργούν, ενώ αν έχεις πχ συγκεντρώσει όλα τα λινκ σε ένα ρουτερ και παθει βλάβη είναι όλος ο κόμβος down. 

-Πιο low profile


Χαλαρά καλύτερο και για client και για BB. 
Σκέφτομαι επίσης ότι τα ΒΒ θα είναι πλέον αρκετά φθηνά και θα βγαίνουν περισσότερα. Τώρα αν αυτό είναι καλό ή κακό είναι μια συζήτηση για άλλη φορά :]
Μια καλή συνεννόηση και αρκετά κομμάτια ίσως οδηγήσουν σε κάτι καλό λοιπόν. 

my 2 cents.

----------


## papashark

Αστα τα 2 cents, γιατί για ΒΒ πάλι θα χρειαστείς κάτι από πίσω να κάνει το routing, και όταν οι περισσότεροι με κάτι nstreme, turbo, injection, integrale και άλλες καγκουριές χτυπάμε 40 και 50 megabit, τότε τα 20-25 θα είναι λίγα...

με 0db έξοδο θα είναι εξαιρετικό για client, αλλά και για αρκετές εφαρμογές. Τα routerboard όμως δεν τα χτυπά με τα χαρακτηριστικά του...

----------


## jamesbond

> Αστα τα 2 cents, γιατί για ΒΒ πάλι θα χρειαστείς κάτι από πίσω να κάνει το routing, και όταν οι περισσότεροι με κάτι nstreme, turbo, injection, integrale και άλλες καγκουριές χτυπάμε 40 και 50 megabit, τότε τα 20-25 θα είναι λίγα...
> 
> με 0db έξοδο θα είναι εξαιρετικό για client, αλλά και για αρκετές εφαρμογές. Τα routerboard όμως δεν τα χτυπά με τα χαρακτηριστικά του...


Αυτό σκεφτόμουν και εγώ. Τι θα κάνει το routing απο πίσω???

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Αστα τα 2 cents, γιατί για ΒΒ πάλι θα χρειαστείς κάτι από πίσω να κάνει το routing, και όταν οι περισσότεροι με κάτι nstreme, turbo, injection, integrale και άλλες καγκουριές χτυπάμε 40 και 50 megabit, τότε τα 20-25 θα είναι λίγα...
> 
> με 0db έξοδο θα είναι εξαιρετικό για client, αλλά και για αρκετές εφαρμογές. Τα routerboard όμως δεν τα χτυπά με τα χαρακτηριστικά του...
> 
> 
> Αυτό σκεφτόμουν και εγώ. Τι θα κάνει το routing απο πίσω???


Ενα routerboard 450, ή ένα 493, να δούμε πόσο κίνησει ρουτάρει με τις Ethernet μόνο  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Με fast frames τα 25Mbit θα είναι και αυτά παραπάνω. 
Έτσι κι αλλιώς τα 40-50 είναι τοπικά μόνο και σίγουρα λίγο πιο κάτω υπάρχει ένα bottleneck(μπαζολινκ, wrap, whatever) οπότε αν τα πιάσεις ποτέ θα τα πιάσεις αν κατεβάζεις από το διπλανό σου. Δεν θα έπρεπε ίσως να είναι έτσι αλλά δεν νομίζω να αλλάξει anytime soon. 
Όσο για το turbo δε θεωρώ ότι είναι υπό εξέταση γιατί με την ίδια λογική δε μας νοιάζει που δεν κατεβάζει ισχύ το bullet. 


Επίσης γιατί να μη μπορούν τα bullet να κάνουν το routing από μόνα τους αφού θα έχουν quagga? Το wrap που κι αυτό έχει τραγικό επεξεργαστή δε ζορίζεται καθόλου(χωρίς nstreme ε).
Αλλά έστω ότι δε μπορούν, είναι πολύ απλό να έχεις ένα παλιό PC ΜΕΣΑ στο σπίτι χωρίς να πρέπει να το στεγανοποιήσεις ώστε να μπει στην ταράτσα. 


3bullet >>> routerboard με 3 mpci
Μια χαρά το χτυπάει :]. 
Πρέπει να λαμβάνουμε υπόψιν και πόσο συχνά πιάνονται τα 3x25=75Mbit... ή τα 3x40=120Mbit.

----------


## pathfinder

> Πρέπει να λαμβάνουμε υπόψιν και πόσο συχνά πιάνονται τα 3x25=75Mbit... ή τα 3x40=120Mbit.


Αυτό μόνο όσοι κρατούν στατιστικά κίνησης μπορούν να δουν τις ώρες "αιχμής" (προφανώς οι μεγάλοι κομβουχοι). Πάντως η ιδέα του Bullet το βλέπω και εγώ θετικά γιατι είναι ενας πολύ εύκολος τρόπος επέκτασής ενός κεραιόσυστήματος, χωρίς τα διάφορα κουτία που κρέμονται απο ιστούς κλπ. 3 bullet Πχ -> 3 utp καλώδία σέ ενα κουτί κάπου ποιο προστατευμένα απο καιρικά φαινόμενα...σε μπαλκόνι, δόμα, δωμάτιο...you name it. το routing βεβαια πρέπει να το κάνει ένα μεγαλύτερο μηχάνημα σίγουρα!

----------


## TheLaz

Αν στο bullet διαλέξουμε USA αντι για Greece ενεργοποιείται η
επιλογή για 40ΜΗz (turbo). Δεν το χω δοκιμάσει απλά το αναφέρω
σαν δυνατότητα.

----------


## Danimoth

> το routing βεβαια πρέπει να το κάνει ένα μεγαλύτερο μηχάνημα σίγουρα!



Αυτό γιατί ρε c, αφού σε wrap με MT/quagga δεν ξεπερνάει ποτέ το 50% με full traffic(χωρίς nstreme πάντα). 
Αν του περάσουμε openwrt που είναι ακόμα πιο ελαφρύ μια χαρά δε θα είναι?
Επίσης το wrap έχει 266MHz για δύο if, ενώ το bullet έχει 180MHz μόνο για ένα. 

Πάντως αν δε μας κάνει με τα τωρινά χαρακτηριστικά, είτε θα προτείνουμε εμείς κάποιες αλλαγές(όχι απίθανο) είτε θα περιμένουμε απλά να βγάλουν την επόμενη γενιά. 
Και εμένα δε μου αρέσει να τελικιάζουμε τη CPU. 
Σαν ιδέα πάντως προς bullet κινούμαστε.

----------


## nc

> Αν στο bullet διαλέξουμε USA αντι για Greece ενεργοποιείται η
> επιλογή για 40ΜΗz (turbo).


Οι συχνότητες μένουν οι ίδιες?

----------


## TheLaz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από TheLaz
> 
> Αν στο bullet διαλέξουμε USA αντι για Greece ενεργοποιείται η
> επιλογή για 40ΜΗz (turbo).
> 
> 
> Οι συχνότητες μένουν οι ίδιες?


Πηγαίνουν ανάλογα με την χώρα...

Αν επιλέξεις όμως αντί για χώρα το compliance-test

[attachment=1:2xp62e0v]compl.jpg[/attachment:2xp62e0v]
τότε το bullet γίνεται superchannel αλλά χωρίς δυνατότητα turbo

[attachment=0:2xp62e0v]compl2.jpg[/attachment:2xp62e0v]

----------


## mojiro

ωραία πράματα...  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αστα τα 2 cents, γιατί για ΒΒ πάλι θα χρειαστείς κάτι από πίσω να κάνει το routing, και όταν οι περισσότεροι με κάτι nstreme, turbo, injection, integrale και άλλες καγκουριές χτυπάμε 40 και 50 megabit, τότε τα 20-25 θα είναι λίγα...
> 
> με 0db έξοδο θα είναι εξαιρετικό για client, αλλά και για αρκετές εφαρμογές. Τα routerboard όμως δεν τα χτυπά με τα χαρακτηριστικά του...


Όχι, προς θεού! Δε χρειάζεται άλλο μηχάνημα να routάρει από πίσω! Μπρούν να πέφτουν όλα πάνω σε ένα switch και να παίζουν με quagga.

Μόλις συνειδητοποίησα ότι το offset στο txpower πρέπει ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ να το είναι αρνητικό. Τα 80άρια πιάτα δεν είναι 30dBm αλλά παραπάνω. Δηλαδή ακόμη και με 0dBm txpower πάλι θα βγούμε εκτός νόμιμης EIRP γιατί δε έχουμε σχεδόν καθόλου απώλειες.

----------


## pathfinder

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pathfinder
> 
> το routing βεβαια πρέπει να το κάνει ένα μεγαλύτερο μηχάνημα σίγουρα!
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτό γιατί ρε c, αφού σε wrap με MT/quagga δεν ξεπερνάει ποτέ το 50% με full traffic(χωρίς nstreme πάντα). 
> Αν του περάσουμε openwrt που είναι ακόμα πιο ελαφρύ μια χαρά δε θα είναι?
> Επίσης το wrap έχει 266MHz για δύο if, ενώ το bullet έχει 180MHz μόνο για ένα. 
> ...



Εννοώ αμα δεν του περάσεις openwrt δεν υποστηρίζει BGP by default...οποτε θα το ριξεις σε κάποιο άλλο μηχάνημα...είτε routerboard,...or something else!

----------


## fengi1

Εχει demo για παιχνιδι: http://demo.ubnt.com (login: ubntdemo )

----------


## Danimoth

> Μόλις συνειδητοποίησα ότι το offset στο txpower πρέπει ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ να το είναι αρνητικό. Τα 80άρια πιάτα δεν είναι 30dBm αλλά παραπάνω. Δηλαδή ακόμη και με 0dBm txpower πάλι θα βγούμε εκτός νόμιμης EIRP γιατί δε έχουμε σχεδόν καθόλου απώλειες.


Περιέργως αυτό το σκέφτηκα κι εγώ αλλά έλεγα μπα λάθος θα κάνω ο_Ο. Για πόσο παραπάνω λέμε όμως?




> Εχει demo για παιχνιδι: http://demo.ubnt.com (login: ubntdemo )


Όμορφο interface έχει :].

----------


## geo_stef

bullets are here http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... cts_id=524 http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... cts_id=523 τα δοκίμασε κανένας??

----------


## Danimoth

Για BB είμαι επιφυλακτικός, αλλά λέω να παραγγείλω 2xBullet2 για AP.
Τα έχει δοκιμάσει ο TheLaz, κάνε ένα search.

----------


## BladeWS

Ποιο παιδάκι παίζει με το host name του demo και βάζει και κακές λεξούλες;  ::  


Sorry για το offtopic

----------


## bedazzled

> Ποιο παιδάκι παίζει με το host name του demo και βάζει και κακές λεξούλες;  
> 
> 
> Sorry για το offtopic


Τί βάζει; Βατράχια και gidia;  ::   ::

----------


## neoplan

Για να παίξει access point και για να έχει και το hotspot από το mikrotiki πρέπει να κάνουμε καμια ιδιαίτερη ρύθμιση? Φαντάζομαι οτι στο AirOS θα βάλουμε AP+WDS σε bridge mode. Στο mikrotik πρέπει να το βάλω σε ξεχωριστό ethernet interface ή θα παίξει αν το συνδέσω στο hub?
Αναμένω απο βδομάδα το bullet2 με νέα omni  ::

----------


## pasific

> Για να παίξει access point και για να έχει και το hotspot από το mikrotiki πρέπει να κάνουμε καμια ιδιαίτερη ρύθμιση? Φαντάζομαι οτι στο AirOS θα βάλουμε AP+WDS σε bridge mode. Στο mikrotik πρέπει να το βάλω σε ξεχωριστό ethernet interface ή θα παίξει αν το συνδέσω στο hub?
> Αναμένω απο βδομάδα το bullet2 με νέα omni


λογικα θα πρεπει να το βαλεις σε ξεχωριστο ethernet interface εκει που θα εχεις και το hotspot το προβλημα ειναι αλλο για μενα αν δωσω απο το alix το δευτερο ethernet interface εκει που εχω το hotspot πως θα παρει ρευμα Bullet.

----------


## geo_stef

θες ένα Poe (alix-poe-bullet)

----------


## pasific

> θες ένα Poe (alix-poe-bullet)


το alix ειναι στην ταρατσα και με 10 μετρα utp και ρευμα απο poe μπορει να παρει απο αυτο η θα πρεπει να ανεβασω και αλλο utp

----------


## fengi1

Απο το ιδιο utp. Δε θες αλλο.

----------


## geo_stef

απο άλλο εκτος άμα έχεις μετασχηματιστη μεγάλο.

----------


## neoplan

το bullet λέει δουλεύει απο 5volt αν θυμάμαι καλά οπότε σκοπεύω να του δώσω 12v απο το τροφοδοτικό του pc. (ας είναι καλά το pico-psu)

Ότι αφορά το throughtput to nanostation5 που έχω (και έχει τον ίδιο επεξεργαστή με το bullet νομίζω) πιάνει μέχρι 24mbps στα 20MHz και 32 στα 40MHz.

----------


## grigoris

το μονο που τους λειπει ειναι ενα 493ΑΗ..
[attachment=0:uy2e4mdg]E71034a.JPG[/attachment:uy2e4mdg]

----------


## costas43gr

Ωραίος...  ::  ή ένα pcακι P3 με 3-4 κάρτες δικτύου ...

----------


## grigoris

κομμενα τα x86..

----------


## geo_stef

> το μονο που τους λειπει ειναι ενα 493ΑΗ..
> [attachment=0:3h9r5cv3]E71034a.JPG[/attachment:3h9r5cv3]



περιμένουμε αποτελέσματα απο δοκιμές

----------


## papashark

> το μονο που τους λειπει ειναι ενα 493ΑΗ..
> [attachment=0:1fdf5zry]E71034a.JPG[/attachment:1fdf5zry]



ΒΒς με bullet ?

Δηλαδή μέγιστη ταχύτητα τα 30Mbit (δεν νομίζω ότι αντέχει παραπάνω ο επεξεργαστής)

2.4 με bullet σε πιάτο ? Δηλαδή 35db EIRP στο 80αρι τουλάχιστον ?

Oυαουυυυυυυ....  ::

----------


## grigoris

Πιο πολυ για λογους φωτογραφησης εγιναν αυτα.. Θελει και λιγο χιουμορ το θεμα.  ::  
Στο http://www.pwmn.net που βρισκομαι δεν υπαρχει client με πιατο, ειναι ανεκδοτο εδω αυτο. 
Οσο για τα 30mbits.. τοσο πανε τα links την πατρα..  ::  

Εγω προσωπικα μονο για homeAP σκεφτομαι να το χρησιμοποιησω τοσο που το βλεπω να ζεσταινεται. Δε νομιζω να την παλεψει στο μεσογειακο καλοκαιρι!
Να το και εν δραση..!
[attachment=0:3vf1mqn7]buuuuull.JPG[/attachment:3vf1mqn7]

----------


## Danimoth

> buuuuull.JPG


Χαλαρά με έψησες να βάλω ενα τέτοιο. :]

----------


## pthomop1

Το bullet δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει, αλλά ένα nanostation2 που δοκιμάζω και με το τελευταίο firmware του, εμφανίζει disconnect των clients χωρίς λόγο μετά από 20 λεπτά και μετά επανέρχεται.
H παραπάνω συμπεριφορά σε 2-3 διαφορετικούς clients.
Το μηχανάκι (nanostation2 ) μου έχει δώσει την εντύπωση ότι έχει παιδικές ασθένειες!  ::

----------


## PC-KILLER

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς τα bullet με open-wrt ? θέλουμε να σηκώσουμε κόμβο μονό με bullet. 
Λογικά με αλλαγμένο firmware το bullet5 θα μπορούσε να έχει turbo αλλά και τα extra channels?

----------


## TheLaz

> το bullet5 θα μπορούσε να έχει turbo αλλά και τα extra channels?


Τα έχει και με το airos αλλά όχι ταυτόχρονα.

----------


## Danimoth

Και θεωρητικά με openwrt θα μπορεί να έχει και τα δύο ταυτόχρονα.

----------


## mojiro

> Και θεωρητικά με openwrt θα μπορεί να έχει και τα δύο ταυτόχρονα.


τη cpu την ρωτήσατε εάν αντέχει traffic ala turbo;

----------


## Danimoth

Δεν αντέχει για κανένα λόγο αλλά δεν ήταν αυτή η ερώτηση. : P
Ή μάλλον αν είναι κάνα λινκ που έχει σήμα -85 και πιάνει 5Mbit κανονικά, σε turbo θα πιάνει 10(ας πούμε) οπότε αντέχει χαλαρά!!

----------


## quam

> Δεν αντέχει για κανένα λόγο αλλά δεν ήταν αυτή η ερώτηση. : P
> Ή μάλλον αν είναι κάνα λινκ που έχει σήμα -85 και πιάνει 5Mbit κανονικά, σε turbo θα πιάνει 10(ας πούμε) οπότε αντέχει χαλαρά!!


Το turbo αλλά και τα nstreame , compression έχουν νόημα όταν το σήμα είναι καλό, αλλά έχεις τόσο traffic που δεν αρκεί η απλή σύνδεση.
Όσο πιο χάλια είναι το σήμα τόσο λιγότερο αποδοτική είναι η λειτουργία σε turbo. Κρατάς σίγουρα διπλάσιο εύρος συχνοτήτων άρα έχεις σίγουρα πολύ χαμηλή απόδοση,κάτω από 50%, αφού και έτσι δεν πιάνεις την ταχύτητα ενός απλού link. 

Το αντίστοιχο είναι να μην παίρνεις το τρακαρισμένο σου αυτοκίνητο για να πας στην δουλειά σου στην Ομόνοια αλλά το χάρβαλο τράκτορα μαζί με την ρυμούλκα σε ώρα αιχμής. 

Με λίγα λόγια ... τσάμπα θα σκίζεις το φάσμα.

----------


## chrismarine

με το λειτουργικό που έχει υποστηρίζει vpn server-client -nat για awmn+inet ? αυτό δλδ που θέλω να κάνω είναι να στήσω ένα τυφλό λινκ στο πατρικό μου όπου υπάρχει inet 192.x να πάρει (αμδα) και να περάσει μέσω 2hop awmn στο δικό μου mikrotik !

----------


## costas43gr

Χρήστο μπες εδώ 10.15.163.62 και ρίξε μια ματιά...Δεν έχει κάτι τέτοιο που ζητάς. (user/pass=awmn)

----------


## geo_stef

δειτε τι βρήκα http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bXu-dfsIdI

----------


## pathfinder

> δειτε τι βρήκα http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bXu-dfsIdI


Εύγε, πολυ κατατοπιστικο!αρχιζει να με ενδιαφερει και εμενα αυτο το μηχανακι!  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geo_stef
> 
> δειτε τι βρήκα http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bXu-dfsIdI
> 
> 
> Εύγε, πολυ κατατοπιστικο!αρχιζει να με ενδιαφερει και εμενα αυτο το μηχανακι!


έχω δει video-reviews με γυναίκες για mp3-players, κινητά, κλπ... αλλά και για κάτι τέτοιο http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJG-Zd3pcqs αχχαχαχαχαχαχαχα  ::   ::   :: 

δώστε προσοχή στο πως προφέρει το PoE  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

Kαλα απο την Σλοβακα το PeOE προσεξες μονο?

----------


## 7bpm

και ενα ωραιο PeOE για το Bullet απο την Ubiquity.  ::   ::   ::  

http://www.ubnt.com/products/poe15.php

----------


## papashark

> και ενα ωραιο PeOE για το Bullet απο την Ubiquity.    
> 
> http://www.ubnt.com/products/poe15.php


Το κρίμα είναι που έχουν passive POE, ειδάλλως αν είχαν κανονικά Over datalines, θα τα πέταγες όλα επάνω σε ένα poe switch, και ήσουν πολύ προχώ  ::

----------


## neoplan

Με 9αρα όμνι που το έχω βάλει σκοτώνει. Κατάργησα και το ap που είχα μέσα στο σπίτι.

----------


## mojiro

πανευτυχής κάτοχος bullet2.4ghz... Αύριο θα το κρεμάσω κάτω από την Omni να φωτίσω τον Κορυδαλλό...

----------


## commando

Ενας πελατης μου που εβαλε φαινεται καλο γρηγορο interface τα dbm πεφτουν 0 αλλα δεν βλεπω να ισχυουν μεγαλες διαφορες,παντως λεει ζεσταινεται λιγο,οποτε μαλλον παει για μονωση σε στυλ θερμοσιφωνα αλουμινοταινια για το καλοκαιρι.Θα δειξει.

----------


## yorgos

Αν το θερμομονώσεις θα το κάψεις, να το αφήσεις όπως είναι κύριε Μηχανολόγε  ::

----------


## commando

> Αν το θερμομονώσεις θα το κάψεις, να το αφήσεις όπως είναι κύριε Μηχανολόγε


Eιμαι επηρεασμενος απο αυτο?
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/6041595.html

----------


## yorgos

Ξέρω τι φταίει σύντροφε, σου χρειάζεται μία λογίστρια επειγόντως  ::

----------


## commando

Εμεις παραχωρησαμε εργαστηρια για να φτιαξουνε σχολη στα κοριτσια ας παραχωρησει και το AWMN αρμοδιοτητες σε μια λογιστρια,πληρωμη σε wireless κλπ και ολοι να δεις ποσο "εν ταξει"θαναι...

----------


## yorgos

http://www.digdice.com/wp-content/up...d-bullet-5.jpg

----------


## Vigor

Το εργαλείο πάνω δεξιά στην φωτό, ποιά να είναι η χρήση του άραγε?

----------


## papashark

> Το εργαλείο πάνω δεξιά στην φωτό, ποιά να είναι η χρήση του άραγε?


Το ανοίγεις/ρυθμίζεις ώστε να εφαρμόσει στις εγκοπές που έχει το παξιμάδι-δαχτυλίδι, και μετά το στρίβεις για να ξεβιδώσει το παξιμάδι το οποίο βλέπεις κάτω δεξιά (φαίνονται και οι 4 εγκοπές του)

----------


## Vigor

Thanks papa!  ::

----------


## mojiro

[attachment=0:28yauudm]bulletscan.png[/attachment:28yauudm]

----------


## quam

Για να μη βγάλουμε λάθος συμπεράσματα για κάνε τον κόπο και εξήγησε τι είναι και πως βγήκε.

----------


## papashark

Eπάνω στον ιστό σε μια 8αρα όμνι ήταν το bullet. Παρακάτω μέσα στο κουτί ήταν μια CM9 με pigtail αλλά χωρίς κεραία επάνω σε Μikrotik.

----------


## quam

Τότε σαν πολύ μεγάλη δεν είναι η διακύμανση μεταξύ min - max για τόσο μικρή απόσταση ?

----------


## papashark

Μπορεί να φταίει το ότι δεν έχει κεραία η CM9 και είναι μόνο με το Pιgtail. Σε γενικές γραμμές 10db margin είναι όντως πολλά.

----------


## yorgos

Μια χαρά είναι, μην ξεχνάτε δεν είναι δα και εργαστηριακή μέτρηση  ::

----------


## papashark

> Μια χαρά είναι, μην ξεχνάτε δεν είναι δα και εργαστηριακή μέτρηση


Το καλό είναι ότι φαίνετε όντως να κατεβάζει όσο ισχύ του ρυθμίζεις.

Αντε να κάνουμε και μια ποιο καλή μέτρηση, και άμα και εκεί δείξει καλά, πιστεύω ότι θα είναι το νούμερο ένα για clients και ΑΡ.

Βέβαια δεν έχουμε δει πως τα πάει πραγματικά από ευαισθησία

----------


## mojiro

ε αθερόνι είναι, τι περιμένεις να δεις;

----------


## smarag

Η Ubiquiti εβγαλε και νεο Bullet με όνομα Bullet2HP (High Power) και σύντομα θα έχει και για τους 5Ghz.

----------


## yorgos

> Η Ubiquiti εβγαλε και νεο Bullet με όνομα Bullet2HP (High Power) και σύντομα θα έχει και για τους 5Ghz.


Ναι αλλά τα HP είπαμε δεν κατεβάζουν ισχύ στο 0  ::

----------


## geo_stef

αφου είναι hp τι να τα κάνουν τα 0 db?? είναι σαν να έχεις ferrari και να πας με 80km/h  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Αναβαθμιστείτε όσοι το έχετε, νέο Air OS : Ubiquiti Air OS v3.3.1 - "XS2"
http://www.ubnt.com/support/airos.php
ftp://ftp.thunder.awmn/Files/Bullet2%20files/

----------


## papashark

> αφου είναι hp τι να τα κάνουν τα 0 db?? είναι σαν να έχεις ferrari και να πας με 80km/h


Γιατί όχι ?

Άλλωστε το μεγάλο προτέρημα της Ferrari είναι το πουλμουρ !

----------


## papashark

> Αναβαθμιστείτε όσοι το έχετε, νέο Air OS : Ubiquiti Air OS v3.3.1 - "XS2"
> http://www.ubnt.com/support/airos.php
> ftp://ftp.thunder.awmn/Files/Bullet2%20files/




```
Version 3.3.1 (01/28/2009) 
 - updated country names on Web UI according ISO 3166 
 - fixed auto AP-WDS rare uninitialized rates problem. 
 - fixed AID leak on auto AP-WDS timeout.
 - fixed crash on dynamic WDS timeout.
 - fixed led blink on every 15s on Auto WDS.
 - fixed Ack timeout calculations for 10/5MHz modes.
 - fixed fast frame, bursting, compression support for 2.4GHz products.
 - fixed superA/G operation issue in AP-WDS to AP-WDS mode.
 - optimized Dynamic Ack for different Wireless modes and bandwidth.
 - added Support information generation through Web UI.
```

----------


## geo_stef

bullet στο e-shop
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.535010
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.535011

----------


## smarag

έχω παραλάβει bullet2 και υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα

----------


## geo_stef

το πρόβλημα με τα Bullet ειναι οτι ο καθε άσχετος θα πέρνει απο ενα και θα βγάζει λινκ και θα τα γ..... ολα....
και το ποστ δεν το έκανα για διαφήμιση ....
απλος για να δείξω τι χαμός θα επικρατήσει

----------


## lx911

Πηρα και εγω να δω τι παιζει...

----------


## nikolas_350

> Power Supply Not included
> Power Method Passive Power over Ethernet (pairs 4,5+; 7,8 return)


Τι τροφοδοτικό θέλουν αυτά;

----------


## acoul

12V, 1A

----------


## mojiro

> το πρόβλημα με τα Bullet ειναι οτι ο κάθε άσχετος θα παίρνει από ένα και θα βγάζει λινκ και θα τα γ..... όλα....
> και το ποστ δεν το έκανα για διαφήμιση ....
> απλώς για να δείξω τι χαμός θα επικρατήσει


γιατί; με το mikrotik τι δε μπορεί να κάνει;

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geo_stef
> 
> το πρόβλημα με τα Bullet ειναι οτι ο κάθε άσχετος θα παίρνει από ένα και θα βγάζει λινκ και θα τα γ..... όλα....
> και το ποστ δεν το έκανα για διαφήμιση ....
> απλώς για να δείξω τι χαμός θα επικρατήσει
> 
> 
> γιατί; με το mikrotik τι δε μπορεί να κάνει;


Οσο τα πράγματα είναι ποιο εύκολα, τόσο ποιο εύκολα θα τα σκίζει ο καθε άσχετος.

Μην ξεχνάς ότι τίποτα δεν πουλιέται μαζί με μια πραγματική προειδοποίηση για το πως υπολογίζετε το νόμιμο όριο εκπομπής, και τι αντίκτυπο έχει...

Θα ήθελα να είχα δει μια ενέργεια του συλλόγου, να έβγαζε μια σελίδα Α4 με 5 απλές κουβέντες, και να ζητούσε από τα μαγαζιά να συνοδεύουν τα προϊόντα που πουλάνε μαζί με αυτή την σελίδα, καθώς και να πίεζε την ΕΕΤΤ να υποχρεώνει τα μαγαζιά και τους εισαγωγείς, να το περιλαμβάνουν στο προϊόν

----------


## d3X7eR`

Τελικά αυτοί που το δοκιμάσαν σε λίνκ τι πιστεύουν, αξίζει να καταργησουμε mk με ενα απο αυτα σε καθε μας λινκ ? Τα vlans οντως παιζουν? Θα χρειαζετε να τους περασουμε OpenWRT για τις ανάγκες μας?

----------


## Neuro

> Μην ξεχνάς ότι τίποτα δεν πουλιέται μαζί με μια πραγματική προειδοποίηση για το πως υπολογίζετε το νόμιμο όριο εκπομπής, και τι αντίκτυπο έχει...
> 
> Θα ήθελα να είχα δει μια ενέργεια του συλλόγου, να έβγαζε μια σελίδα Α4 με 5 απλές κουβέντες, και να ζητούσε από τα μαγαζιά να συνοδεύουν τα προϊόντα που πουλάνε μαζί με αυτή την σελίδα, καθώς και να πίεζε την ΕΕΤΤ να υποχρεώνει τα μαγαζιά και τους εισαγωγείς, να το περιλαμβάνουν στο προϊόν


++++ Ποτέ δεν είναι αργά. Μπορεί να γίνει και τώρα αυτό.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Τελικά αυτοί που το δοκιμάσαν σε λίνκ τι πιστεύουν, αξίζει να καταργησουμε mk με ενα απο αυτα σε καθε μας λινκ ? Τα vlans οντως παιζουν? Θα χρειαζετε να τους περασουμε OpenWRT για τις ανάγκες μας?


Αφού είπαμε δε κατεβάζει ισχύ.. Πως θα τα βάλουμε σε link;

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από d3X7eR`
> 
> Τελικά αυτοί που το δοκιμάσαν σε λίνκ τι πιστεύουν, αξίζει να καταργησουμε mk με ενα απο αυτα σε καθε μας λινκ ? Τα vlans οντως παιζουν? Θα χρειαζετε να τους περασουμε OpenWRT για τις ανάγκες μας?
> 
> 
> Αφού είπαμε δε κατεβάζει ισχύ.. Πως θα τα βάλουμε σε link;


σε λινκ έχουν ήδη μπει και θα μπουν. το ζητούμενο είναι να κατεβάζουν την ισχύ στο ελάχιστο. έχω στείλει σχετική ρώτηση αλλά δεν έχω πάρει απάντηση ακόμη. ίσως ένας μικρός θόρυβος στο εκεί φόρουμ για αυτό το θέμα να φέρει αποτέλεσμα ...

----------


## socrates

Εγώ πάντως δεν θα έκανα bb link με κάποιον που στην άλλη μεριά θα είχε bullet με την ισχύ που παίζουν.

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ρε Αλέξανδρε γιατί δεν κάθεσαι να γράψεις κάνα driver προτού τα βάλεις σε λινκ τι θα γίνει τώρα δηλαδή τη wrap2 εποχή θα έχουμε γιατί βιαζόμαστε ?

----------


## Acinonyx

> σε λινκ έχουν ήδη μπει και θα μπουν. το ζητούμενο είναι να κατεβάζουν την ισχύ στο ελάχιστο.


Θες να μας πεις ποιός τα έχει βάλει σε link;;;  ::  

Όποιος και να το έχει κάνει πάντως είναι εντελώς ανεύθυνος. Εκτός του ότι προκαλεί θόρυβο στη μπάντα, εκθέτει και όλη την κοινότητα!

----------


## nvak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> σε λινκ έχουν ήδη μπει και θα μπουν. το ζητούμενο είναι να κατεβάζουν την ισχύ στο ελάχιστο.
> 
> 
> Θες να μας πεις ποιός τα έχει βάλει σε link;;;  
> 
> Όποιος και να το έχει κάνει πάντως είναι εντελώς ανεύθυνος. Εκτός του ότι προκαλεί θόρυβο στη μπάντα, εκθέτει και όλη την κοινότητα!


Καλά μην κάνετε έτσι. Δεν θα έχουν και μεγάλη ζωή.
Πρέπει να κρατούν λιγότερο απο τα καπάκια των feeder. 
Σε ένα χρόνο θα θέλουν άλλαγμα  ::

----------


## papashark

> Εγώ πάντως δεν θα έκανα bb link με κάποιον που στην άλλη μεριά θα είχε bullet με την ισχύ που παίζουν.


Aν ήσουν Αλέξανδρος ξεχνάς ότι θα είχες πρώτα από όλα λινκς με τον εαυτό σου !  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> σε λινκ έχουν ήδη μπει και θα μπουν. το ζητούμενο είναι να κατεβάζουν την ισχύ στο ελάχιστο.
> 
> 
> Θες να μας πεις ποιός τα έχει βάλει σε link;;;  
> 
> Όποιος και να το έχει κάνει πάντως είναι εντελώς ανεύθυνος. Εκτός του ότι προκαλεί θόρυβο στη μπάντα, εκθέτει και όλη την κοινότητα!


δεν θέλει και πολύ μυαλό να καταλάβει κανείς ότι όσα Bullet πουλιούνται στην Ελληνική αγορά πηγαίνουν για χρήση λινκ και όχι διακοσμητικά μπιμπελό στο σαλόνι ... 

αντί να πετάς σπόντες και κακίες, θα πρέπει να είναι κολλητικό, κάτσε να δεις πως κατεβάζουν ισχύ. η ζημιά του εύκολου έχει ήδη γίνει στην μπάντα με κάποιες ψυχές που φωνάζουν για αυτό νε έχουν συνεισφέρει στο εύκολο με το quaggo-χεράκι τους ... είναι γλυκιά η δόξα και δύσκολος ο σωστός ο τρόπος !!



> ρε Αλέξανδρε γιατί δεν κάθεσαι να γράψεις κάνα driver προτού τα βάλεις σε λινκ τι θα γίνει τώρα δηλαδή τη wrap2 εποχή θα έχουμε γιατί βιαζόμαστε ?


να σου γράψω καλύτερα κανένα ποιηματάκι που έρχεται και η άνοιξη;

----------


## Acinonyx

> δεν θέλει και πολύ μυαλό να καταλάβει κανείς ότι όσα Bullet πουλιούνται στην Ελληνική αγορά πηγαίνουν για χρήση λινκ και όχι διακοσμητικά μπιμπελό στο σαλόνι ... 
> 
> αντί να πετάς σπόντες και κακίες, θα πρέπει να είναι κολλητικό, κάτσε να δεις πως κατεβάζουν ισχύ. η ζημιά του εύκολου έχει ήδη γίνει στην μπάντα με κάποιες ψυχές που φωνάζουν για αυτό νε έχουν συνεισφέρει στο εύκολο με το quaggo-χεράκι τους ... είναι γλυκιά η δόξα και δύσκολος ο σωστός ο τρόπος !!


Δεν θέλει πολύ μυαλό να καταλάβεις ότι αυτοί που τα βάζουν εκπέμπουν με ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΗ ΙΣΧΥ. Δηλαδή τι μας λες τώρα; Βάλτε τα όλοι ακόμη και παράνομα επειδή κάποιοι τα βάζουν ήδη; Αυτοί είναι ΖΩΑ - πρέπει να γίνουμε κι εμείς το ίδιο;

Αντί να διατάζεις τους άλλους να ψάχνουν ψύλλους στα άχυρα, κάτσε να και μελέτησε από μόνος σου αν είναι δυνατόν να κατεβάσουν ισχύ. Καθένας κάνει ό,τι μπορεί και δεν μπορείς να γνωρίζεις αν αυτή τη στιγμή ασχολούμαι με αυτό ή με τρίχες, όπως λέει και ο φίλος μου ο spooky. Οπότε μη μιλάς καθόλου! Άντε ψάξε να βρεις κάνα patch από το google, να το στείλεις στη mailing list του openwrt για να πουλήσεις μούρη.

Κοίτα ποιός μιλάει για δόξα! Που καυχιέσαι σε κάθε ευκαιρία για το πόσες ταράτσες έχεις φτιάξει και πως είναι όλες διασυνδεμένες σε ένα ανεξάρτητο από το AWMN δίκτυο -> http://wind.ozonet.awmn/?page=nodes .

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> δεν θέλει και πολύ μυαλό να καταλάβει κανείς ότι όσα Bullet πουλιούνται στην Ελληνική αγορά πηγαίνουν για χρήση λινκ και όχι διακοσμητικά μπιμπελό στο σαλόνι ... 
> 
> αντί να πετάς σπόντες και κακίες, θα πρέπει να είναι κολλητικό, κάτσε να δεις πως κατεβάζουν ισχύ. η ζημιά του εύκολου έχει ήδη γίνει στην μπάντα με κάποιες ψυχές που φωνάζουν για αυτό νε έχουν συνεισφέρει στο εύκολο με το quaggo-χεράκι τους ... είναι γλυκιά η δόξα και δύσκολος ο σωστός ο τρόπος !!
> 
> 
> Δεν θέλει πολύ μυαλό να καταλάβεις ότι αυτοί που τα βάζουν εκπέμπουν με ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΗ ΙΣΧΥ. Δηλαδή τι μας λες τώρα; Βάλτε τα όλοι ακόμη και παράνομα επειδή κάποιοι τα βάζουν ήδη; Αυτοί είναι ΖΩΑ - πρέπει να γίνουμε κι εμείς το ίδιο;
> 
> ...


όσο και αν φωνάζεις και πετάς κακιούλες αντί για patches, howtos ή workshops, τα bullet είναι εδώ, πουλιούνται στα καταστήματα και θα συνεχίσουν να πουλιούνται κάνοντας ζημιά στο φάσμα όχι τόσο μέσα από το AWMN το οποίο βρίσκεται πλέον σε κατάσταση freeze σε σχέση με νέα λινκ και κόμβους, αλλά από την ιδιωτική δραστηριότητα που επιπλέον χρησιμοποιεί και μικρές κεραίες για να μη μπαίνει καν στον κόπο της στόχευσης κλπ. 

το ότι είσαι Θεός του κώδικα είναι γνωστό στο φόρουμ, οπότε σου παραδίδω και το μπαλάκι και το γάντι !!

----------


## Acinonyx

> όσο και αν φωνάζεις και πετάς κακιούλες αντί για patches, howtos ή workshops, τα bullet είναι εδώ, πουλιούνται στα καταστήματα και θα συνεχίσουν να πουλιούνται κάνοντας ζημιά στο φάσμα όχι τόσο μέσα από το AWMN το οποίο βρίσκεται πλέον σε κατάσταση freeze σε σχέση με νέα λινκ και κόμβους, αλλά από την ιδιωτική δραστηριότητα που επιπλέον χρησιμοποιεί και μικρές κεραίες για να μη μπαίνει καν στον κόπο της στόχευσης κλπ. 
> 
> το ότι είσαι Θεός του κώδικα είναι γνωστό στο φόρουμ, οπότε σου παραδίδω και το μπαλάκι και το γάντι !!


Τιποτα δεν ειμαι, οπότε μην έχεις καμία απαιτήση ή προσδοκία. Αν δε κουνηθείς από μόνος σου αλλά συνεχίζεις να πετάς σπόντες και να "πρήζεις", δε καταφέρνεις τίποτα παραπάνω από το να σπας τα νεύρα των άλλων.

Όσο για την ιδιωτική δραστηριότητα, ποτέ δε σεβόταν και ποτέ δε θα σεβαστεί το φάσμα (με εξαιρετικά ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις) ακόμη και αν το κάνουμε να εκπέμπει στα -100dBm το Bullet5. Και λογικό είναι. Εδώ δε το σεβόμαστε μεταξύ μας που είμαστε ερασιτέχνες, θα το σεβαστούν αυτοί;

Το AWMN έχει γίνει freeze αλλά με το "ζέσταμα" που προτείνεις φοβάμαι ότι θα "παρα-ζεστάνουμε" το φάσμα.

Οπότε πάρε το μπαλάκι και βάλτο στο γάντι σου!

----------


## papashark

> ακατάσχετο μπλα μπλα, γάντια και μπαλάκια στους άλλους


Acoul, πρώτος κανόνας όταν μοιράζεις μπαλάκια, είναι να μπορείς να πάρεις και εσύ ένα και να παίξεις μόνο σου.

Μου θύμισες την καινούργια διαφήμιση για την οικολογική συνείδηση στην Ελλάδα, όπου ο γνωστός νεοέλληνας ενώ κάνει το αντίθετο από ότι πρέπει, γκρινιάζει διαρκώς "μα δεν υπάρχει ένας υπεύθυνος"

Οπότε στο γυρίζω σε εσένα, αντί να πετάς μπαλάκια στον εκάστοτε αcinonyx, κοίτα πρώτα να μπορέσεις να το κάνεις μόνος σου. 

Αν δεν μπορείς, βγες και πέστο, ντροπή δεν είναι, ούτε εγώ ξέρω, αλλά βέβαια δεν το παίζω ολίγον hacker και ολίγον developer...

Και τέλος, να μιλάς εσύ για οικολογία και eirp, όταν στήνει κόμβους που απλά παίζουν τέρμα (βλέπε σύνταγμα) και μετά να το παίζεις ότι αγρόν αγόραζες, ε είναι θράσος.

Κοινώς είτε κατέβασε τα 40db που εκπέμπει το ηλίθιο hotspot που νομίζεις ότι έφτιαξες, ή απλά βούλωσ' το...

----------


## acoul

ας ελπίσουμε αυτά τα bytes πέρα από εκτόνωση μη δρομολογήσημης τεστοστερόνης να προσφέρουν διασκέδαση εκπαιδευτικού περιεχομένου σε όσους τα ή θα τα διαβάζουν.

Πάνο σταμάτα να διασύρεις και να λες ψέμματα. δεν έχεις πρόσβαση στους routers που αναφέρεις ούτε στοιχεία. σε προκαλώ δημόσια να βρεθούμε στο Hellug και να κοιτάξουμε routers που ο κάθε ένας μας θα επιλέξει προκειμένου να δούμε ιδίοις όμμασης το txpower στα BB λινκ !!

Acinonyx, να υποθέσω, όταν τελειώνουν τα patches και κώδικας βγαίνει το φτυάρι ... ουδείς τέλειος !!

----------


## papashark

> ας ελπίσουμε αυτά τα bytes πέρα από εκτόνωση μη δρομολογήσημης τεστοστερόνης να προσφέρουν διασκέδαση εκπαιδευτικού περιεχομένου σε όσους τα ή θα τα διαβάζουν.
> 
> Πάνο σταμάτα να διασύρεις και να λες ψέμματα. δεν έχεις πρόσβαση στους routers που αναφέρεις ούτε στοιχεία. σε προκαλώ δημόσια να βρεθούμε στο Hellug και να κοιτάξουμε routers που ο κάθε ένας μας θα επιλέξει προκειμένου να δούμε ιδίοις όμμασης το txpower στα BB λινκ !!
> 
> Acinonyx, να υποθέσω, όταν τελειώνουν τα patches και κώδικας βγαίνει το φτυάρι ... ουδείς τέλειος !!


Λέω ψέματα ?

Απλά τα συγκεκριμένα πακέτα ανάπνευσαν πολύ καθαρό αέρα και δυνάμωσαν στην διαδρομή....

Κάπου σου είχα ποστάρει και τα scan που εσύ ο ίδιος είχες κάνει και εμφανιζόταν ΑΡ που είχες στήσει εσύ, να παίζει ποιο δυνατά από όλο το λεκανοπέδιο...

Δεν χρειάζετε να έρθω στο hellug, τα scan που έχεις μόνο σου δημοσιεύσει παλαιότερα είναι αρκετά.

----------


## acoul

έλα hellug, θα έχει και webcam. να πέσουν μια και καλή οι μάσκες και να δοθούν οι ρόμπες στους πραγματικούς ηγέτες του txpower abuse !!  :: 

όσο για τον καραγκιόζη στο pm, μια χαρά παιδί ήταν και original. από τους άλλους με τις γραβάτες, το κόντρα ξύρισμα, και τα έξτρα κιλά να φυλαγόμαστε ...

----------


## lx911

22 dBm είναι πολλά;
Τόσο είχε από τη μάνα του, txpower, το Bullet 5 που μόλις παρέλαβα σήμερα...
Πάντος πέφτει στα 3 dBm που δεν είναι και άσχημα...
Απο αύριο δόκιμες στη ταράτσα.

----------


## TheLaz

> ... από τους άλλους με τις γραβάτες...


Are you talking to me ....?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> 22 dBm είναι πολλά;
> Τόσο είχε από τη μάνα του, txpower, το Bullet 5 που μόλις παρέλαβα σήμερα...
> Πάντος πέφτει στα 3 dBm που δεν είναι και άσχημα...
> Απο αύριο δόκιμες στη ταράτσα.


22 είναι πολλά  :: 

Τόσο βγάζουν οι περισσότερες High Power κάρτες.

Αν σκεφτείς ότι οι περισσότεροι προσπαθούν να παίξουν στα 0db ώστε να παίζουν με τεράστια πιάτα ώστε να μην ενοχλούν τους γύρω τους κυρίως (και δευτερευόντος, να τηρούν και τα νόμιμα όρια), τότε ναι, τα 22 είναι υπερβολικά πολλά  ::

----------


## lx911

Έχει γράψει κανένα καλό παιδί κανένα οδηγό με τι ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να βάλουμε στο μηχανάκι και πως "σετάρουμε" Vlans για δρομολόγησει κτλ... ή είναι ακόμα νωρίς;
Εαν έχει ασχοληθεί καποιος παραπάνω ας μας πει τι έχει κάνει...
Παντος firmware update έκανα...  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Πάντος πέφτει στα 3 dBm που δεν είναι και άσχημα...
> Απο αύριο δόκιμες στη ταράτσα.


Κι όμως είναι άσχημα! Γιατί με 3dBm, κάτοπτρο και χωρίς απώλειες εκπέμπεις περίπου 2,5 φορές πανω από το νόμιμο όριο.

----------


## mojiro

ρε aci, άστον να παρλάρει... λες και ξέρει τι λέει... έχει καταντήσει αηδία πια να του έρχεται μία ιδέα (καλή δε λέω) να βάζει 10 κιλά σάλτσα και να τα πετάει για το θεαθήναι...

----------


## θανάσης

Αν δεν βρεθεί τρόπος να κατεβάσουμε ισχύ είναι άχρηστο με πιάτα.

----------


## pasific

υπαρχουν ομως και γκριλ 17dbm που για κοντινα πιστευω οτι ειναι καλη
http://www.tessco.com/products/displayP ... ventPage=1
η με πιατο 40cm

----------


## lx911

Μάλιστα... Απο τι κατάλαβα θα είμαι ο μοναδικός που θα παίζω με παράνομη ισχύ σε αυτό το δίκτυο!
Ε ρε π@π@ριες που ακούμε πρωι πρωι...

----------


## Neuro

mojiro και lx911, δε μου αρέσει ο τρόπος που έχετε εκφραστεί. Παρακαλώ να ηρεμήσετε.

----------


## socrates

Υπολογισμός EIRP: http://www.awmn.net/cms/node/50

Προσέχουμε για να έχουμε... αν ο καθένας από εμάς έπαιζε με υπερβολική ισχύ πέρα του ότι θα ήμασταν εκτός νόμιμων ορίων δεν θα έπαιζε και το δίκτυο μας από τον θόρυβο. Σεβασμός στην μπάντα επομένως και ας αποκτήσουμε μια λογική πέρα του ενός hop.

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

το bullet είναι όμορφο ειναι ωραίο και αν τελικά δεν μπορέσουμε να το κάνουμε να κατεβάσει ισχύ έχει και ωραίο σχήμα για να το βάλουμε στον απο αυτο μας
γιατί όποιος βγάλει λινκ με δαύτο τώρα θέλει πολλές κατάρες για να μην πω τίποτα χοντρότερο  ::

----------


## papashark

> υπαρχουν ομως και *γκριλ* 17dbm που για κοντινα πιστευω οτι ειναι καλη
> http://www.tessco.com/products/displayP ... ventPage=1
> η με πιατο 40cm


Oπως ακριβώς το έγραψες !  ::  

ΓΚΡΙΛ !!!

Καθότι με 17db κεραία, εκπέμπει με ένα τεράστιο λοβό (ειδικά σε σύγκριση με τα 80αρια πιάτα που βάζουμε), έχεις την μισή ενίσχυση στην λήψη, και το όλο concept είναι γενικά απαράδεκτο.


Θα προτείνω να μπει banner στο φόρουμ που να λέει "παίζουμε μόνο με μεγάλες κεραίες, ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ ΚΕΡΑΙΕΣ !!!!"

----------


## papashark

> το bullet είναι όμορφο ειναι ωραίο και αν τελικά δεν μπορέσουμε να το κάνουμε να κατεβάσει ισχύ έχει και ωραίο σχήμα για να το βάλουμε στον απο αυτο μας
> γιατί όποιος βγάλει λινκ με δαύτο τώρα θέλει πολλές κατάρες για να μην πω τίποτα χοντρότερο


Λες να πούμε στον smarag να αρχίσει να πουλάει και βαζελίνι ?

Ευτυχώς που έχει και το κατάλληλο σχήμα  ::

----------


## pasific

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από athermi1
> 
> υπαρχουν ομως και *γκριλ* 17dbm που για κοντινα πιστευω οτι ειναι καλη
> http://www.tessco.com/products/displayP ... ventPage=1
> η με πιατο 40cm
> 
> 
> Oπως ακριβώς το έγραψες !  
> 
> ...


εχεις δικιο για το awmn οτι δεν ειναι καλες η γριλ αλλα οχι οτι δεν υπαρχουνε.
τωρα για εναν πελατη με 1000-1500 μετρα αποσταση και με 40αρι η 50αρι (ας μας πουν η ιδικη σε αυτα) δεν νομιζω οτι θα ηταν ασχημο.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από athermi1
> 
> ...


Για κανένα λινκ δεν είναι καλή. Είτε είναι στο awmn είτε όχι.

Οσο ποιο μεγάλο λοβό έχει η κεραία, τόσο ποιο πολύ μολύνει γύρω της.

Οταν θες να συνδέσεις 2 σημεία μεταξύ τους, τότε θες την μεγαλύτερη δυνατή κατευθηντικότητα. Να μπορούσε η κεραία να δουλεύει σαν lazer, να ανοίγει λιγότερο από μία μοίρα. Αυτό δεν γίνετε βέβαια και πάμε στις 4-6 μοίρες του 80αρι πιάτου.

Στο λινκ υπάρχουν 2 παράμετροι, η πρώτη είναι η μεγαλύτερη δυνατή ενίσχυση της λήψης σου, και η δεύτερη η μεγαλύτερη δυνατή κατευθηντικότητα. Και μην ξεχνάς ότι όταν δεν μολύνεις τους γύρω σου, τότε δεν σε μολύνουν και οι γύρω σου, καθότι ενισχύεις σήματα που είναι κυρίως στο κεντρικό λοβό σου, με αποτέλεσμα να μην ακούς άλλα λινκ.

----------


## pasific

ωραιος δεν το ηξερα αυτο, δηλαδη για ενα 40αρι πιατακι ποσες μοιρες ειναι και ποσο για 60?

----------


## papashark

> ωραιος δεν το ηξερα αυτο, δηλαδη για ενα 40αρι πιατακι ποσες μοιρες ειναι και ποσο για 60?


Μπακάλικα και πολύ θεωρητικά :

Με 65% απόδοση επιφανείας του πιάτου.
40αρι > 25.38 db - 9.8 μοίρες
60αρι > 28.91 db - 6.5 μοίρες
80αρι > 31.40 db - 4.9 μοίρες
100αρι > 33.34 db - 3.9 μοίρες
120αρι > 34.93 db - 3.3 μοίρες
140αρι > 36.27 db - 2.8 μοίρες


Aπό ότι βλέπεις, από 40αρι σε 80αρι, έχεις 6 db διαφορά και το μισό εύρος στον λοβό. Κοινώς από 4.9 μοίρες δεξιά αριστερά, πας στις 2.45 δεξιά αριστερά. Σε ένα περιβάλλον με πολλά λίνκ (πχ Αθήνα και wifi ανεπτυγμένες περιοχές) αυτό μπορεί να κάνει την διαφορά μεταξύ του "παίζει καλά" και "απλά συνδεέτε"

----------


## kinglyr

Μπράβο ρε πάνο, έτσι απλά χρειάζεται... 
keep walking...

----------


## tkonto

Τελικά το bullet5 παίζει ή όχι με OpenWRT?

Αν και τα αντίστοιχα forum λένε ναι, ότι image και εάν κατέβασα από OpenWRT για bullet5, όλα λένε invalid image.

Το μόνο που περάστηκε σωστά ήταν το dd-wrt αλλά δεν λέει τώρα τέτοια  :: 

Το δοκίμασε κανένας επιτυχός το OpenWRT στο bullet5?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Acinonyx

> Τελικά το bullet5 παίζει ή όχι με OpenWRT?
> 
> Αν και τα αντίστοιχα forum λένε ναι, ότι image και εάν κατέβασα από OpenWRT για bullet5, όλα λένε invalid image.
> 
> Το μόνο που περάστηκε σωστά ήταν το dd-wrt αλλά δεν λέει τώρα τέτοια 
> 
> Το δοκίμασε κανένας επιτυχός το OpenWRT στο bullet5?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Άντε πάλι... Θες να εκπέμπεις παράνομα;

Είπαμε τα bullet5 δε ρίχνουν ισχύ αρκετά. Τι να δοκιμάσουμε; Αν δεν βρούμε τρόπο αρχικά να κατεβάζουν ισχύ* κάτω από 0dBm*, τότε δεν αξίζει να ασχοληθεί κανείς.

----------


## tkonto

Με το AirOS κατεβάζει στα 3dBm
Με το dd-wrt καταβάζει στα 6dBm
Υπάρχει λόγος να είμαστε σίγουροι ότι με το OpenWRT ΔΕΝ καταβάζει στα πραγματικά 0dBm (εάν δεν το δούμε με τα μάτια μας)?

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια.

----------


## acoul

> ... να κατεβάζουν ισχύ* κάτω από 0dBm*...


εννοείς μάλλον πολύ κοντά στα 0dbm ...  :: 



> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ... από τους άλλους με τις γραβάτες...
> 
> 
> Are you talking to me ....?


κάθε γραβάτα κρύβει πίσω της μια ... παγίδα !!

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> ... να κατεβάζουν ισχύ* κάτω από 0dBm*...
> 
> 
> εννοείς μάλλον πολύ κοντά στα 0dbm ...


Σωστά το λέει, κάτω από 0 θα ήταν το επιθυμητό.

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> ...


αυτό δεν γίνεται με τους νόμους της φυσικής που ισχύουν μέχρι σήμερα. τιμές μικρότερες του 1dbm έχουν σαν αποτέλεσμα την μείωση της ενίσχυσης που δίνει η κεραία.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...


Καλύτερα να γράφεις για πεταλούδες παρά για RF....

Τράβα να διαβάσεις λίγο.

Μια χαρά μπορούν να υπαρχουν αρνητικές τιμές db, υπάρχουν και συσκευές μάλιστα που ρυθμίζουν σε αρνητικά db εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, πριν καν εσύ μάθεις τι εστί awmn...

----------


## Acinonyx

> Υπάρχει λόγος να είμαστε σίγουροι ότι με το OpenWRT ΔΕΝ καταβάζει στα πραγματικά 0dBm (εάν δεν το δούμε με τα μάτια μας)?


https://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.ph ... 3&start=18

----------


## kinglyr

ρε αλεξ τι λες?  ::  Μιλώντας για RF power και όχι για τάσεις ρεύματος, μια συσκευή και βέβαια μπορεί να έχει εκπομπή αρνητικού πρόσημου dBm ή dBW.
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι εκπέμπει πολύ χαμηλά δλδ κάτω από 1mW ή 1W αντίστοιχα και μάλιστα μεταξύ 0 και 1mW ή 0 και 1W αντίστοιχα.
Το dBm δίνεται από τον τύπο dBm(W)=10*log(mW) και αντίστοιχα το dBW από τον τύπο dBW=10*log(W), οπότε το dB σαν λογαριθμική μονάδα μέτρησης δίνει την δυνατότητα να περιγράψεις έναν πολύ μεγάλο ή μικρό, *πάντα θετικό πραγματικό αριθμό*, με μια "ποιο λογική" και "ποιο εύκολα διαχειρίσιμη" τιμή αριθμού.
Παρακάτω δίνω μερικές τιμές και ισότητες για τα dBm, τα dBW και τα πραγματικά Watt (πάντα μιλώντας για ΤΧ RF Power):
-3dBm=-33dBW=0,0005 Watt RF power=0,5 mW RF power
0dBm=-30dBW=0,001 Watt RF power=1mW RF power
24dBm=-6dBW=0,25 Watt RF power
27dBm=-3dBW=0,5 Watt RF power
30dBm=0dBW=1Watt RF power
33dBm=3dBW=2 Watt RF power
36dBm=6dBW=4 Watt RF power
60dBm=30dBW=1.000 Watt RF power=1KW RF Power
90dBm=60dBW=1.000.000 Watt RF power=1MW RF Power

----------


## alsafi

Use the Force with wisdom

----------


## acoul

```
%s /dbm/mW/g
```

  ::

----------


## yorgos

> Use the Force with wisdom


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tkonto

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tkonto
> 
> Υπάρχει λόγος να είμαστε σίγουροι ότι με το OpenWRT ΔΕΝ καταβάζει στα πραγματικά 0dBm (εάν δεν το δούμε με τα μάτια μας)?
> 
> 
> https://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.ph ... 3&start=18


Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει τι θα πει offset επί του πρακτέου;

Επίσης δύο ερωτ'ησεις:

1. Στα 5 μέγιστη εκπεμπόμενη είναι σε εξωτερικό χώρο το 1W (1000mW)?

2. Στα 5GHz ο κάθε connector (σετ αρσενικός θυληκός) τι απώλεια δίνει?

----------


## Acinonyx

Txpower Offset είναι ότι στη ρύθμιση txpower που κάνεις, προστίθονται στάνταρ κάποια dB. Δηλαδή π.χ. αν ρυθμίσεις την ισχύ στα 0dB, η κάρτα στην πραγματικότητα θα σου εκπέμπει 3dB. Υπάρχει ολόκληρος πίνακας με αντιστοιχίσεις για κάποιες κάρτες μάλιστα.

Ναι. 1W (= 30dBm)[/*:m:2eq0vkx4]Κάθε επαφή N-type με N-type εισάγει απώλειες περίπου 0.2dB[/*:m:2eq0vkx4]

----------


## tkonto

> Txpower Offset είναι ότι στη ρύθμιση txpower που κάνεις, προστίθονται στάνταρ κάποια dB. Δηλαδή π.χ. αν ρυθμίσεις την ισχύ στα 0dB, η κάρτα στην πραγματικότητα θα σου εκπέμπει 3dB. Υπάρχει ολόκληρος πίνακας με αντιστοιχίσεις για κάποιες κάρτες μάλιστα.


Χμμμ

Λίγο μπερδεύει αυτό.

Όταν στο bullet κατεβάζουμε στο minimum 3dB αυτό σημαίνει ότι στην πραγματικότητα το έχουμε κατεβάσει στα 0 για το οποίο το λειτουργικό έχει λάβει υπόψην το offset και ξέρει οτι 0 = 3 πραγματικά (και φυσικά αυτό σημαίνει ότι 1=4, 2=5 κοκ); 

Ή απλά το λειτουργικό ξεκινάει από τα 3 που όμως εάν εμείς προσθέσουμε το offset καταλήγει σε 6 πραγματικά;

Με υποψιάζει αυτό που λες γιατί όταν έβαλα dd-wrt ξεκίναγε το ελάχιστο επιλεγόμενο tx από τα 6 και όχι από τα 3 όπως στο AirOS. Οπότε είναι ένα ερώτημα το πόσο πραγματικά εκπέμπει όταν βάζουμε 3 στο AirOS.


Και κάτι ακόμη.

Από τις προδιαγραφές (http://www.ubnt.com/downloads/b5_datasheet.pdf) πως προκύπτει για το Bullet5 το offset? Είναι αυτό που λέει Τχ Specification --> Tollerance +/- 1.5dB??

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Acinonyx

Ναι, για το AirOS ότι βλέπεις στο webif, εκπέμπει. Έχει υπολογίσει το offset.

για όλα τα άλλα λειτουργικά ότι βλέπεις, εκπέμπει +κάτι. Παράδειγμα: το ρυθμίζεις στα 0dBm και αυτό εκπέμπει στα 3.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Αυτό μπορεί να διορθωθεί στον driver πιστεύω αν γίνουν scale προς τα κάτω όλες οι τιμές ισχύος στον πίνακα ισχύος της κάρτας κατά 3dB και παίξουμε λίγο με το gain overlap (κοινώς με hackiά). Θέλει λίγο πείραγμα βέβαια, όποιος ψήνεται να παίξει με πειραγμένο OpenWRT και πειραγμένο MadWiFi-free driver let me know  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αυτό μπορεί να διορθωθεί στον driver πιστεύω αν γίνουν scale προς τα κάτω όλες οι τιμές ισχύος στον πίνακα ισχύος της κάρτας κατά 3dB και παίξουμε λίγο με το gain overlap (κοινώς με hackiά). Θέλει λίγο πείραγμα βέβαια, όποιος ψήνεται να παίξει με πειραγμένο OpenWRT και πειραγμένο MadWiFi-free driver let me know


Ερώτηση, γιατί μάλλον κάτι δεν έχω καταλάβει:

Τι εννοείς scale κατά 3dB στον πίνακα; Πως θα ξέρουμε ότι το όποιο scaling (???) στις τιμές του DAC έχει στην πραγματικότητα μειώσει την ισχύ εξόδου στο μισό αφού δεν έχουμε τα δεδομένα του calibration για αυτές τις τιμές;

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ο πίνακας είναι indexed ανα 0.5dB και ξέρουμε ότι η καμπύλη έχει εκθετική μορφή (η καμπύλη έχει τις τιμές για τα PDADC offsets στον ψ και τα 0.5dB indices στον χ). Μεταφέροντας την καμπύλη στα δεξιά (όπου συνολικά θα κατέβουν τα offsets γιατί οι μεγάλες τιμές θα βγουν εκτός ορίου) και κάνοντας extrapolate από κάτω (πχ. linear χρησιμοποιώντας τα 2 πρώτα σημεία της καμπύλης, αφού στην αρχή δεν έχεις τόσο πρόβλημμα, απλά δεν θα αλλάζει τόσο ομαλά tx power, εσένα σε ενδιαφέρει να πέσει χαμηλότερα -αν θες μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια μπορείς να κάνεις natural cubic spline χρησιμοποιώντας τα 3 πρώτα σημεία της καμπύλης ή κάποιο άλλο spline, κατα τη γνώμη μου και το linear interpolation είναι μια χαρά, μιλάμε για 6 καινούρια σημεία απ' τα 64 στην αρχή της καμπύλης) θα μειώσεις πιθανότατα την ισχύ. Ένας άλλος τρόπος είναι να παίξεις με τα gain boundaries και το gain overlap (δεν είναι μία καμπύλη που γράφεις στο hw αλλά περισσότερες -μέχρι 4- οι οποίες σε κάποια σημεία επικαλύπτονται και λες στο hw πού να "κόψει", οπότε μπορούμε να του πούμε να χρησιμοποιήσει την low power μετατοπίζοντας το "κόψιμο" προς τα δεξιά -να χρησιμοποιεί δηλαδή τις τιμές της low power καμπύλης επικαλύπτοντας την high power-).

Δεν είναι standard ότι θα δουλέψει (αν έκανε κάποιος ένα dump απ' τα δεδομένα της EEPROM θα είχαμε καλύτερη εικόνα) αλλά είναι μια ιδέα...

----------


## Acinonyx

> Ο πίνακας είναι indexed ανα 0.5dB και ξέρουμε ότι η καμπύλη έχει εκθετική μορφή (η καμπύλη έχει τις τιμές για τα PDADC offsets στον ψ και τα 0.5dB indices στον χ). Μεταφέροντας την καμπύλη στα δεξιά (όπου συνολικά θα κατέβουν τα offsets γιατί οι μεγάλες τιμές θα βγουν εκτός ορίου) και κάνοντας extrapolate από κάτω (πχ. linear χρησιμοποιώντας τα 2 πρώτα σημεία της καμπύλης, αφού στην αρχή δεν έχεις τόσο πρόβλημμα, απλά δεν θα αλλάζει τόσο ομαλά tx power, εσένα σε ενδιαφέρει να πέσει χαμηλότερα -αν θες μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια μπορείς να κάνεις natural cubic spline χρησιμοποιώντας τα 3 πρώτα σημεία της καμπύλης ή κάποιο άλλο spline, κατα τη γνώμη μου και το linear interpolation είναι μια χαρά, μιλάμε για 6 καινούρια σημεία απ' τα 64 στην αρχή της καμπύλης) θα μειώσεις πιθανότατα την ισχύ. Ένας άλλος τρόπος είναι να παίξεις με τα gain boundaries και το gain overlap (δεν είναι μία καμπύλη που γράφεις στο hw αλλά περισσότερες -μέχρι 4- οι οποίες σε κάποια σημεία επικαλύπτονται και λες στο hw πού να "κόψει", οπότε μπορούμε να του πούμε να χρησιμοποιήσει την low power μετατοπίζοντας το "κόψιμο" προς τα δεξιά -να χρησιμοποιεί δηλαδή τις τιμές της low power καμπύλης επικαλύπτοντας την high power-).
> 
> Δεν είναι standard ότι θα δουλέψει (αν έκανε κάποιος ένα dump απ' τα δεδομένα της EEPROM θα είχαμε καλύτερη εικόνα) αλλά είναι μια ιδέα...


Η ένσταση μου δεν βρίσκεται στον τρόπο κλιμακώσης της καμπύλης αλλά στην υπόθεση ότι η καμπύλη διατηρεί την μορφή της και έξω από τα όρια των τιμών των δειγμάτων (extrapolation). Δε διαφωνώ στο ότι η ισχύς μπορεί να πέσει. Απλά λέω ότι δεν ξέρουμε ΠΟΥ θα πέσει αν κάνουμε extrapolation με δείγματα εκτός του εύρους που θέλουμε να κινηθούμε και μάλιστα για high power ενισχυτή. Σίγουρα θέλει ψάξιμο. Θα το κοιτάξω καλύτερα να δω και πως το HAL δημιουργεί το PCDAC πίνακα γιατί αν θυμάμαι καλά κάνει interpolation από 3-4 δείγματα - τα 2 άκρα και άλλα 2 ενδιάμεσα.

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Η ένσταση μου δεν βρίσκεται στον τρόπο κλιμακώσης της καμπύλης αλλά στην υπόθεση ότι η καμπύλη διατηρεί την μορφή της και έξω από τα όρια των τιμών των δειγμάτων (extrapolation). Δε διαφωνώ στο ότι η ισχύς μπορεί να πέσει. Απλά λέω ότι δεν ξέρουμε ΠΟΥ θα πέσει αν κάνουμε extrapolation με δείγματα εκτός του εύρους που θέλουμε να κινηθούμε και μάλιστα για high power ενισχυτή. Σίγουρα θέλει ψάξιμο. Θα το κοιτάξω καλύτερα να δω και πως το HAL δημιουργεί το PCDAC πίνακα γιατί αν θυμάμαι καλά κάνει interpolation από 3-4 δείγματα - τα 2 άκρα και άλλα 2 ενδιάμεσα.


Χρησιμοποιούμε δείγματα απ' το dataset για να κάνουμε extrapolate, δεν τραβάμε απλά μια ευθεία αλλά μια ευθεία της οποίας η κλήση είναι standard (δίνεται από τα πρώτα 2 σημεία του dataset) και στη περίπτωση του spline ακόμα καλύτερα αφού χρησιμοποιούμε 3 σημεία. Αν δεις τον κώδικα του HAL δεν θα βγάλεις άκρη, δες καλύτερα τον κώδικα του ath5k που είναι πολύ απλούστερος και έχει και comments κλπ (ειδικά για τις συγκεκριμένες κάρτες έχει ακριβώς το ίδιο output με το HAL)...
http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/g ... .c;hb=HEAD

Με spline πιστεύω ότι θα έχεις αρκετή ακρίβεια στο πού θα πέσεις αν αυτό σε ενδιαφέρει και από φυσικής πλευράς δεν νομίζω στο baseband να αλλάζει μορφή η καμπύλη για χαμηλή ισχύ (οι ρυθμίσεις στο baseband γίνονται και ουσιαστικά είναι offsets για κάποιους detectors -δεν μπορώ να πω περισσότερα εδώ δυστυχώς). Δεν είναι ότι η κάρτα είναι σχεδιασμένη μόνο για high power και μετά ξαφνικά δεν εκπέμπει τίποτα ή αλλάζει ενισχυτή κλπ, απλά την έχουν κάνει calibrate εκεί όταν έφτιαχναν το dataset, ο ενισχυτής καλύπτει κανονικά όλο το range (δηλαδή ξεκινάει κανονικά από 0 power όπως είναι λογικό) και έχει μια standard απόκριση (μια εκθετική καμπύλη μέχρι να φτάσει στο max όριό του) απλά αυτοί έχουν διαλέξει ως minimum τιμή το offset για τα 3dB και φτιάχνουν τη καμπύλη από εκεί και πάνω.

----------


## devilman

Ρε παιδιά και αυτό το bullet δηλαδή δοκιμασμένο στα πόσα mbit κλειδώνει ?

Τα φτάνει τα 40 η έστω τα 36?

----------


## mojiro

> Ρε παιδιά και αυτό το bullet δηλαδή δοκιμασμένο στα πόσα mbit κλειδώνει ?
> 
> Τα φτάνει τα 40 η έστω τα 36?


αναφέρεσαι στα ονομαστικά mbit ή στα πραγματικά;

max πραγματικά ~27mbit
max ονομαστικά 54mbit

----------


## kinglyr

παίζει nstreme, fast frames?
οι μετρήσεις bw είναι με κάποιο από τα παραπάνω ενεργοποιημένο?

----------


## neoplan

nstreme δεν παίζει. Έχω βάλει το 5 σε ένα turbάτο λινκ και πάνω από 32mbit δεν το έχω δει να πηγαίνει.

Πρόβλημα παρουσιάσε το bullet 2 πού έχω στο access point καθώς με το firmware 3.3.2 κάτι αν θυμάμαι καλά έφαγε κόλλημα 2 φορές κ δεν ανταποκρίνεται με τίποτα. Ελπίζω να είναι όμως θέμα firmware και να διορθωθεί.

----------


## halek

έχω το 2 και παίζει σαν AP εδώ και καιρό χωρίς πρόβλημα... (δεν έχουν παραπονεθεί οι client τουλάχιστον)

----------


## Jef

Για να το συνδέσω σε ενα routerboard που έχω, να το βάλω σε bridge mode ή routing ?
Λογικά θέλει bridge, αλλά το gateway τι το θέλει ?
Το mode είναι ίδιο αν παίζει σαν ΑΡ ή σαν bb-link?
Χρειάζεται κάποια άλλη ρύθμιση για να παίξει σαν bb-link με ospf εκτός τις κλασικές ?

btw, για να μην αρχίζουν μερικοί να φωνάζουν (επειδή διάβασα ΟΛΟ το thread από την αρχή του)
το bullet σήμερα το παρέλαβα και θα πάει για ΑΡ, αλλά προσωρινά ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να παίξει σαν bb.

----------


## lx911

Καλο δεν θα ειναι να γραψει καποιος εναν οδηγο για το bullet για διασυνδεση.

----------


## mojiro

> Καλό δεν θα είναι να γράψει κάποιος έναν οδηγό για το bullet για διασύνδεση.


τι είδους διασύνδεση;

----------


## papashark

> Για να το συνδέσω σε ενα routerboard που έχω, να το βάλω σε bridge mode ή routing ?
> Λογικά θέλει bridge, αλλά το gateway τι το θέλει ?
> Το mode είναι ίδιο αν παίζει σαν ΑΡ ή σαν bb-link?
> Χρειάζεται κάποια άλλη ρύθμιση για να παίξει σαν bb-link με ospf εκτός τις κλασικές ?
> 
> btw, για να μην αρχίζουν μερικοί να φωνάζουν (επειδή διάβασα ΟΛΟ το thread από την αρχή του)
> το bullet σήμερα το παρέλαβα και θα πάει για ΑΡ, αλλά προσωρινά ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να παίξει σαν bb.


Ανάλογα το setup, θα διαλέξεις αν θα το βάλεις σε bridge ή σε routing.

Αν το βάλεις σε κάποια ξεχωριστή ethernet και άλλος router κάνει την δρομολόγηση μεταξύ πελατών και υπόλοιπου κόμβου και δικτύου, τότε σε bridge, ειδάλλως αν το βάλεις στο δικό σου subnet και δεν θες να είναι μέρος του δικού σου subnet, τότε σε routing.

Το gateway χρειάζετε για να μπορείς να το βλέπεις από μακριά. Σκέψου να το βάλεις σε ξεχωριστή ethernet στον router σου, από ότι το PC σου, αν δεν έχει gateway, δεν θα μπορείς να το δεις μετά. (αν και σαν ΑΡ θα παίζει μια χαρούλα).

----------


## 7bpm

Μερικά screenshots με τα settings του δικού μου Bullet2 που παίζει σαν AP στον κόμβο μου.

Να σημειώσω ότι είναι σεταρισμένο σε Bridge Mode μιας και είναι συνδεδεμένο σε ξεχωριστή Ethernet card στο MikroTik μου, απ’ οπού παρέχετε και η δρομολόγηση στο υπόλοιπο δίκτυο. 
[attachment=5:vhp0ceze]Bullet2-1-Main.png[/attachment:vhp0ceze]
[attachment=4:vhp0ceze]Bullet2-2-Link Setup.png[/attachment:vhp0ceze]
[attachment=3:vhp0ceze]Bullet2-3-Network.png[/attachment:vhp0ceze]
[attachment=2:vhp0ceze]Bullet2-4-Advanced.png[/attachment:vhp0ceze]
[attachment=1:vhp0ceze]Bullet2-5-Services.png[/attachment:vhp0ceze]
[attachment=0:vhp0ceze]Bullet2-6-System.png[/attachment:vhp0ceze]

----------


## lx911

Ενα παράδειγμα θέλω για BB με το bullet να είναι συνδεμένο σε LAN στο μπρίκι..
Εχει στήσει κάνεις κάτι παρόμοιο...;

----------


## papashark

> Ενα παράδειγμα θέλω για BB με το bullet να είναι συνδεμένο σε LAN στο μπρίκι..
> Εχει στήσει κάνεις κάτι παρόμοιο...;


ήμαρτον βρε παιδιά, συνδέστετο και παίχτε λίγο....

Το παράδειγμα του 7bpm μια χαρά ταιριάζει στην περίπτωση σου.

----------


## lx911

Βασικα το εχω βαλει εδω και καιρό... Μολις ομως συνδεεται με το απεναντι κομβο για καποιο λογο η ρυθμισεις αλλαζουν στην LAN και δεν εχω προσβαση...  ::  
Μονο ο απέναντι το βλέπει ασυρματα... Κατι δεν κανω καλα ειτε στο μπρικι ειτε στο bullet...

----------


## 7bpm

> Βασικα το εχω βαλει εδω και καιρό... Μολις ομως συνδεεται με το απεναντι κομβο για καποιο λογο η ρυθμισεις αλλαζουν στην LAN και δεν εχω προσβαση...  
> Μονο ο απέναντι το βλέπει ασυρματα... Κατι δεν κανω καλα ειτε στο μπρικι ειτε στο bullet...


Κάτι παρόμοια κολλήματα είχα και εγώ με το Bullet στο ΑΡ μου. Πότε κολλούσε εντελώς, ποτέ ανά 2-3 μέρες εξαφανιζόταν από το ΜΤ και δεν ήξερα τι του γίνεται, παρόλο που οι απέναντι το έβλεπαν να εκπέμπει μια χαρά (δεν έπαιρναν IP όμως).

Τελικά ήταν η Ethernet κάρτα που είχα πάνω στο MT. Την άλλαξα με μια καινούργια (10/100 Mbps) και ησύχασα. Είναι τώρα πάνω από 60 μέρες που το έχω ξεχάσει. 

Επίσης κάτι άλλο που σίγουρα παίζει σημασία είναι να σιγουρευτείς ότι το PCI Slot που έχεις την Ethernet του Bullet δεν κάνει sharing τα IRQs με κάποιο άλλο slot. Ειδικά εάν το άλλο slot έχει κάποιον 4απλο με καρτούλες πάνω του.

----------


## lx911

Και εμενα κατι παρομοιο εγίνε... ειχε ξυλωθει η υποδοχη της κάρτας δικτύου!!!  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Ένα review με φωτό:

http://www.acinonyx.tk/index.php/2009/0 ... i-bullet2/

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ωραίος !!!

----------


## costas43gr

Νεο firmware Ubiquiti Air OS v3.4 - "XS2" http://www.ubnt.com/support/airos.php

Αλλαγες http://www.ubnt.com/downloads/airos/changelog.txt

(Προχοχη στο update, εμενα μου κολησε και ευτυχως επανηλθε με power cycle...)

----------


## 7bpm

Έμενα το έκανε μια χαρά χωρίς κολλήματα.

Του έριξα βέβαια ένα reboot πριν του περάσω το update.

----------


## nikolas_350

Το ωραίο με το bullet σαν client είναι ότι το mikrotik το βλέπει σαν ver 3.20 και στέλνει πίσω δεδομένα και για το Tx signal strength.

----------


## JB172

Με ποιά έκδοση Mikrotik και με ποιό bullet (2 ή 5) ;

----------


## nikolas_350

Για να είναι client μιλάμε για το bullet 2 
Τώρα έχω V4 beta3 αλλά και στην 3.20 έτσι το έδειχνε. Μόνο που πρέπει να επιλέξεις να σου εμφανίζει την version με δεξί click. Για την 2.9.27 δεν ξέρω τι λέει. Ούτε για το bullet 5. Μπορεί να είναι τα ίδια αφού το airOs είναι υπεύθυνο για αυτό.
Διόρθωση το βλέπει σαν 3.2 και όχι σαν 3.20
Το Tx signal strength δουλεύει πάντως κανονικά γιατί έκανα δοκιμή με το Tx power.
Κάπου το έχει αναφέρει και ο geoste..

----------


## JB172

Χμ. Σε 3.20 και με bullet 2 δεν βλέπω να μου φέρνει την version. Μήπως παίζει ρόλο το firmware/Software του Bullet 2;[attachment=0:1q2k0m00]BULLET 2.JPG[/attachment:1q2k0m00]

----------


## nikolas_350

Σου λέει τίποτα αυτό;

----------


## JB172

Πολλά.

Thanks.  ::

----------


## tzortzisd

Μπορεί κάποιος πουξέρει να μας πει τα default username kai password του bullet5?

----------


## tzortzisd

Μπορεί κάποιος πουξέρει να μας πει τα default username kai password του bullet5?

----------


## Neuro

ubnt αν θυμάμε καλά.

---edit----
Ναι, μόλις βρήκα το μπουλετάκι μου και το δοκίμασα:
Default username: ubnt
Default password: ubnt
Default IP: 192.168.1.20

----------


## tzortzisd

thanks

----------


## xaotikos

Επειδή δεν βρήκα κάτι, αν βάλεις το bullet σαν AP σε bridge υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να δίνει ips με dhcp στους clients ή να κάνει dhcp forwarding? Γιατί αναγκάζομαι και κάνω NAT στους clients..

----------


## mojiro

έχω bullet πάνω σε prive-eth του rb433ah.
το mtik είναι ο dhcp, ενώ μπορει το mtik να στήσει και hotspot πάνω στην eth->bullet

----------


## xaotikos

Στο bullet τι settings έχεις βάλει?
Εγώ έχω ένα bullet σε μια eth του WRT το οποίο δίνει dhcp. Το έχω με το ιδιο ssid και wireless settings (για roaming) και έχω βάλει bridge (για να είναι στο ιδιο subnet όλοι οι wireless clients). Παρόλο που το βλέπουν με πολύ καλό σήμα δεν παίρνουν ips.

----------


## mojiro

το wrt είναι σε bridge mode στο wlan<>eth ?
όταν συνδέεις στις eth του, κάποιο pc και παίζει ?

----------


## xaotikos

Το WRT είναι σε bridge mode wlan<>eth. Στην eth έχω συνδέσει το bullet.
Αυτό που θέλω να κάνω το έκανα με ένα WRT στην θέση του bullet το οποίο έπαιζε επίσης με bridge wlan<>eth με ίδια settings στο wireless κομμάτι. Έτσι και τα 2 φαινόντουσαν σαν ένα δίκτυο και έδινε το ένα dhcp ενώ το άλλο έκανε dhcp forwarding.

----------


## acoul

flashing OpenWRT στο Bullet εδώ

----------


## lx911

Για το 5 θα βγει τίποτα;
Ασχετο... έχει δοκιμασει κανεις δυο 5αρια με fast frame & compression να μας πει τι δίνει...

----------


## acoul

OpenWRT firmware για το bulet5 είναι το ίδιο με το litestation5. χρειάζεται αυτό το tool.

----------


## coffeex

Έβγαλαν και bullet για N 
http://www.ubnt.com/products/bulletm.php

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ενδιαφέρον, πάει μέχρι 150Mbit (MCS7) με single spacial stream στα 40MHz και short gi οπότε και την παλεύει με μία μόνο κεραία  :: 
Λογικά μπορούμε να κάνουμε το ίδιο και με τις κάρτες χωρίς να χρειάζεται να αλλάξουμε κεραίες, απλά δεν θα μπορούμε να πάμε στα 300Mbit (θέλει 2x2 MIMO 2*72).

----------


## acoul

> Ενδιαφέρον, πάει μέχρι 150Mbit (MCS7) με single spacial stream στα 40MHz και short gi οπότε και την παλεύει με μία μόνο κεραία 
> Λογικά μπορούμε να κάνουμε το ίδιο και με τις κάρτες χωρίς να χρειάζεται να αλλάξουμε κεραίες, απλά δεν θα μπορούμε να πάμε στα 300Mbit (θέλει 2x2 MIMO 2*72).


θέλει υπομονή και επιμονή, όπως το ψάρεμα. έτσι και εγώ καρτερικά αναμένω να μου απαντήσεις που σε βρίσκω on-line για ερωτησούλες που έχω για τον ath9k ...

----------


## ysam

Γιέααα ουάιντ όπεν, μάι αςς.

----------


## acoul

> Γιέααα ουάιντ όπεν, μάι αςς.


σε βλέπω να κάνεις ρι-πο-ζί-σον πάλι ...

----------


## Acinonyx

> Ενδιαφέρον, πάει μέχρι 150Mbit (MCS7) με single spacial stream στα 40MHz και short gi οπότε και την παλεύει με μία μόνο κεραία 
> Λογικά μπορούμε να κάνουμε το ίδιο και με τις κάρτες χωρίς να χρειάζεται να αλλάξουμε κεραίες, απλά δεν θα μπορούμε να πάμε στα 300Mbit (θέλει 2x2 MIMO 2*72).


Ναι αλλά θα φάει δύο κανάλια.. Ποιό το νόημα;

----------


## Mick Flemm

Έχεις αρκετό κέρδος σε σχέση με το proprietary turbo mode της Atheros (108Mbit) + μικρότερο overhead λόγω πρωτοκόλλου. Εξ' άλλου το 11n είναι θορυβώδες anyway, έτσι όπως το έχουμε κάνει τώρα τι να έχεις 20Mhz σε δυο πολώσεις, τι να έχεις 40Mhz σε μία πόλωση...

----------


## yorgos

Με τον διπλασιασμό του εύρους του καναλιού αυξάνετε και το κατώφλι του θορύβου όμως. Οπότε τα "σουβλάκια" ή τα αδύναμα λινκ θα έχουν πρόβλημα, έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## papashark

> Έχεις αρκετό κέρδος σε σχέση με το proprietary turbo mode της Atheros (108Mbit) + μικρότερο overhead λόγω πρωτοκόλλου. Εξ' άλλου το 11n είναι θορυβώδες anyway, έτσι όπως το έχουμε κάνει τώρα τι να έχεις 20Mhz σε δυο πολώσεις, τι να έχεις 40Mhz σε μία πόλωση...


Θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω κάθετα μαζί σου, και να σου πω ότι όσο και να το φωνάζει η Σακελαρίου, η σαραντάρα δεν κάνει 2 εικοσάρες....  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Βρε παιδιά στη μια περίπτωση εκπέμπουμε σε 2 πολώσεις και την άλλη σε μία + έχουμε μεγαλύτερο utilization του καναλιού. Υπάρχουν πολλές παράμετροι για να πεις ότι "μολύνεις" και πόσο το κανάλι ή το φάσμα. Μη ξεχνάτε ότι δεν υπάρχει μόνο το PHY αλλά και το MAC, υπάρχει το CCA, εκπέμπουμε σε QAM κλπ, το εύρος του καναλιού δεν είναι η μόνη παράμετρος που μας επηρεάζει. Εξ' άλλου ήδη αν βάλετε ένα κανάλι 20MHz στον αναλυτή φάσματος θα δείτε ότι στην πραγματικότητα έχουμε 44MHz περίπου λόγω του guard band. Το παν είναι το snr και το par, είναι αρκετά περίπλοκο να "ζυγίσουμε" τις επιπτώσεις μεταξύ 2 streams στα 20MHz και 1 stream στα 40MHz κι εν πάση περιπτώσει για να αυξήσεις το throughput θα σπάσεις και αυγά, δε γίνεται να έχεις και τη πίτα ολόκληρη και το σκύλο χορτάτο.

----------


## quam

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι το φάσμα που μπορούμε να εκπέμπουμε είναι πεπερασμένο. 
Τα 19 κανάλια μη τα κάνετε 8. 
Ο στόχος είναι η ανάπτυξη του δικτύου και κατόπιν η αύξηση της ταχύτητας.

----------


## quam

> έτσι όπως το έχουμε κάνει τώρα τι να έχεις 20Mhz σε δυο πολώσεις, τι να έχεις 40Mhz σε μία πόλωση...


Όπως και να το έχουμε κάνει, παραμένει το γεγονός ότι στη δεύτερη περίπτωση χρησιμοποιείς το διπλάσιο φάσμα, και άρα αφήνεις λιγότερα κανάλια για τους άλλους. 
Εκτός αν είναι ίδια η απόδοση δύο λινκ που είναι στο ίδιο κανάλι και έχουν διαφορετική πόλωση, με εκείνα που χρησιμοποιούν το "κλασικό" 802.11n σε διαφορετικά κανάλια.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Συγνώμη κινέζικα γράφω ?  ::  

Τι πάει να πει χρησιμοποιείς το διπλάσιο φάσμα ??? Και στις δυο περιπτώσεις χρησιμοποιείς "διπλάσιο φάσμα", τη μία κολλάς δυο κανάλια στην ίδια πόλωση και την άλλη χρησιμοποιείς ένα κανάλι σε 2 πολώσεις, η κατανομή των συμβόλων στο χώρο αλλάζει. Η ίδια ζημιά γίνεται με αυτή τη λογική. Δεν υπάρχει "κλασσικό" 11n, υπάρχουν τα MCS και αυτά υλοποιούνται.

Το 11n είναι θορυβώδες ότι και να γίνει, το μόνο που μας σώζει είναι η καλύτερη ευαισθησία των δεκτών, αλλά αν μας ενδιέφερε αυτό πραγματικά -θα οδηγούσε σε μείωση του θορύβου αφού θα εκπέμπαμε με λιγότερη ισχύ για να έχουμε το ίδιο rate- θα πληρώναμε κάτι παραπάνω και θα παίρναμε ubnt κάρτες και όχι cm9 πχ, για να μη πω ότι θα ρίχναμε και το txpower σημαντικά και δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσαμε proprietary παπαριές (nstreme) που πειράζουν το contention κλπ με αποτέλεσμα να παραβιάζεται το πρωτόκολλο και να μη μπορεί κάποιος που δεν έχει nstreme να μπει σωστά στο κανάλι αλλά έχει colisions. Όταν θες να είσαι σωστός και να ευνοείς την ανάπτυξη του δικτύου και τη συνύπαρξη αρκετών links παίζεις με τους κανόνες σε όλα τα επίπεδα και ακολουθείς σωστά όλα τα πρότυπα. Εμείς δεν το κάνουμε αυτό...

----------


## papashark

> Συγνώμη κινέζικα γράφω ?  
> 
> Τι πάει να πει χρησιμοποιείς το διπλάσιο φάσμα ??? Και στις δυο περιπτώσεις χρησιμοποιείς "διπλάσιο φάσμα", τη μία κολλάς δυο κανάλια στην ίδια πόλωση και την άλλη χρησιμοποιείς ένα κανάλι σε 2 πολώσεις, η κατανομή των συμβόλων στο χώρο αλλάζει. Η ίδια ζημιά γίνεται με αυτή τη λογική. Δεν υπάρχει "κλασσικό" 11n, υπάρχουν τα MCS και αυτά υλοποιούνται..


Δεν γράφεις κινέζικα, απλά γράφεις λάθος συμπεράσματα....

Πάρε ένα κανάλι όπου παίζεις με 802.11a, και περνάς όσο bandwidth σου επιτρέπει το κανάλι. Μπορείς να παίξει και δεύτερο λινκ στο ίδιο κανάλι ? (εννοείτε να βλέπονται τα 2 λινκ, να αλληλοεπηρεάζονται).

Πάρε πάρε το ίδιο κανάλι, τιγκαρισμένο πάλι το λινκ, και πας να παίξεις όχι στο δίπλα, αλλά στο παραδίπλα. Μπορεί να παίξει το δεύτερο λινκ και να τιγκάρει ?

Για μένα η απάντηση είναι ΟΧΙ στο πρώτο, και ΝΑΙ στο δεύτερο. Αυτό γιατί στην πρώτη περίπτωση, το utilization του καναλιού από το πρώτο λινκ δεν σου επιτρέπει να παίξει καλά και δεύτερο λινκ, ενώ στην δεύτερη περίπτωση, το λινκ γεμίζει τα 20Μhz του πρώτου καναλιού, και τρώει και λίγο από τα διπλανά 20+20 (πάνω+κάτω, με -30db στα 10MHz και -50 στα 20), οπότε χωράει το επόμενο λινκ παραδίπλα.


Κάνε το ίδιο με 802.11n.

Βάλε σε ένα κανάλι να παίζει 802.11n, με διπλή πόλωση να περνάνε 200mbit.... 

Θα ανέβει πάρα πολύ το utilization του καναλιού, δεύτερο λινκ δεν θα μπορεί να παίξει στο ίδιο κανάλι, αλλά ούτε και πριν θα έπαιζε. Από την άλλη όμως στο παραδίπλα κανάλι, μια χαρά θα παίξει το επόμενο λινκ, ότι και να είναι....

Πάμε τώρα με το turbo. 

Οτι και λινκ να είναι, είτε 802.11n είτε 802.11a, θα πιάσει τα 40MHz που θέλει, στο n με πολύ μεγάλο utilization, αλλά και στο a με αρκετά υψηλό ώστε και στις δύο περιπτώσεις να μην παίζει τίποτα άλλο μαζί, και στο παραδίπλα κανάλι θα τρώς τα -30 στα 10 και τα -50 στα 20, κοινώς δεν θα παίζεις στο παραδίπλα κανάλι, αλλά θα πρέπει να φύγεις άλλα 20MHz παραδίπλα....

Αποτέλεσμα, με το turbo και τα 40MHz θα φας περισσότερο φάσμα (40mhz) από ότι στο 802.11n που θα τρώει μόνο ένα κανάλι (20ΜHz) όσες πολώσεις και να έχει...

Το φάσμα το μετράς σε MHz, και το 40 είναι το διπλάσιο από το 20, όπως και να το δεις. 

Το n, όπως και τα fast frames, όπως και το nstreme, όπως και το 802.11g σε σχέση με το 802.11b, επιτυχάνουν μεγαλύτερο UTILIZATION του φάσματος, κάτι που είναι οικολογικό για την χρήση του φάσματος.

Aμα δεν το κατάλαβες και τώρα, να στο ζωγραφίσω με αυτοκινητάκια στον δρόμο  ::

----------


## papashark

> Το 11n είναι θορυβώδες ότι και να γίνει, το μόνο που μας σώζει είναι η καλύτερη ευαισθησία των δεκτών, αλλά αν μας ενδιέφερε αυτό πραγματικά -θα οδηγούσε σε μείωση του θορύβου αφού θα εκπέμπαμε με λιγότερη ισχύ για να έχουμε το ίδιο rate- θα πληρώναμε κάτι παραπάνω και θα παίρναμε ubnt κάρτες και όχι cm9 πχ, για να μη πω ότι θα ρίχναμε και το txpower σημαντικά και δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσαμε proprietary ****ές (nstreme) που πειράζουν το contention κλπ με αποτέλεσμα να παραβιάζεται το πρωτόκολλο και να μη μπορεί κάποιος που δεν έχει nstreme να μπει σωστά στο κανάλι αλλά έχει colisions. Όταν θες να είσαι σωστός και να ευνοείς την ανάπτυξη του δικτύου και τη συνύπαρξη αρκετών links παίζεις με τους κανόνες σε όλα τα επίπεδα και ακολουθείς σωστά όλα τα πρότυπα. Εμείς δεν το κάνουμε αυτό...


Ξαναδιαβάζω το μήνυμα σου και έχω αρχίσει να συμπεραίνω ότι σε έχει βαρέσει η ζέστη....

Μπορείς να μου βρεις ένα proprietary σύστημα που θα βγάζει 500mbit και θα τρώει μόνο ένα κανάλι όπως το 802.11a ?

Θα είναι ότι καλύτερο μπορούμε να έχουμε για την μπάντα....

Τα fast frames δεν είναι proprietary σύστημα ?

Το 802.11n προφανώς δεν είναι proprietary σύστημα, αφού ο ΙΕΕΕ το έχει περιγράψει επακριβώς. Βέβαια ολόκληρο το 802.11n βασίζεται σε διάφορα proprietary που είχαν φτιάξει διάφοροι κατασκευαστές, και ενσωματώνοντας τα, έκαναν ένα καλύτερο σύστημα....

Από τη μια σε κόφτει πως θα μειώσουμε τα db, και από την άλλη είσαι αντίθετος στο πως θα πετύχουμε το μέγιστο Utilization του καναλιού !!!!!!

Σίγουρα σε έχει σπουρίξει η ζέστη....

----------


## NetTraptor

> να στο ζωγραφίσω με αυτοκινητάκια στον δρόμο;


Yes  ::

----------


## nvak

> Πάρε ένα κανάλι όπου παίζεις με 802.11a, και περνάς όσο bandwidth σου επιτρέπει το κανάλι. Μπορείς να παίξει και δεύτερο λινκ στο ίδιο κανάλι ? (εννοείτε να βλέπονται τα 2 λινκ, να αλληλοεπηρεάζονται).
> 
> Πάρε πάρε το ίδιο κανάλι, τιγκαρισμένο πάλι το λινκ, και πας να παίξεις όχι στο δίπλα, αλλά στο παραδίπλα. Μπορεί να παίξει το δεύτερο λινκ και να τιγκάρει ?
> 
> Για μένα η απάντηση είναι ΟΧΙ στο πρώτο, και ΝΑΙ στο δεύτερο. Αυτό γιατί στην πρώτη περίπτωση, το utilization του καναλιού από το πρώτο λινκ δεν σου επιτρέπει να παίξει καλά και δεύτερο λινκ, ενώ στην δεύτερη περίπτωση, το λινκ γεμίζει τα 20Μhz του πρώτου καναλιού, και τρώει και λίγο από τα διπλανά 20+20 (πάνω+κάτω, με -30db στα 10MHz και -50 στα 20), οπότε χωράει το επόμενο λινκ παραδίπλα.


Όταν είσαι 802.11a στο διπλανό με άλλη πόλωση δεν παίζει ? 
Στο n σίγουρα θέλει το παραδιπλανό. 
Ο Mick Flemm έχει ένα δίκιο. Για να παίξουν δύο κλασικά Ν διπλανά τρώς 4 κανάλια λόγω απόστασης ασφαλείας. Για να παίξουν δύο Bullet θές πάλι 4 βάζοντάς τα σε διαφορετική πόλωση.  :: 

Εννοείται ότι δεν τα έχεις στο ίδιο κουτί, γιατί εκεί δεν σε σώζει η πόλωση.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Πάρε ένα κανάλι όπου παίζεις με 802.11a, και περνάς όσο bandwidth σου επιτρέπει το κανάλι. Μπορείς να παίξει και δεύτερο λινκ στο ίδιο κανάλι ? (εννοείτε να βλέπονται τα 2 λινκ, να αλληλοεπηρεάζονται).
> 
> Πάρε πάρε το ίδιο κανάλι, τιγκαρισμένο πάλι το λινκ, και πας να παίξεις όχι στο δίπλα, αλλά στο παραδίπλα. Μπορεί να παίξει το δεύτερο λινκ και να τιγκάρει ?
> 
> Για μένα η απάντηση είναι ΟΧΙ στο πρώτο, και ΝΑΙ στο δεύτερο. Αυτό γιατί στην πρώτη περίπτωση, το utilization του καναλιού από το πρώτο λινκ δεν σου επιτρέπει να παίξει καλά και δεύτερο λινκ, ενώ στην δεύτερη περίπτωση, το λινκ γεμίζει τα 20Μhz του πρώτου καναλιού, και τρώει και λίγο από τα διπλανά 20+20 (πάνω+κάτω, με -30db στα 10MHz και -50 στα 20), οπότε χωράει το επόμενο λινκ παραδίπλα.
> 
> 
> ...


Οχι δεν παίζεις ούτε στο 802.11a στο αμέσως διπλανό κανάλι με διαφορετική πόλωση. Τα 15-20db που έχει απομόνωση δεν είναι αρκετά. Και μην μου αρχίσεις τώρα τα αν είναι με γωνία, αν είναι η φούστα μου κοντή και πράσινα άλογα...

----------


## nvak

> Οχι δεν παίζεις ούτε στο 802.11a στο αμέσως διπλανό κανάλι με διαφορετική πόλωση. Τα 15-20db που έχει απομόνωση δεν είναι αρκετά. Και μην μου αρχίσεις τώρα τα αν είναι με γωνία, αν είναι η φούστα μου κοντή και πράσινα άλογα...


Θεωρητικά πάντα μιλάμε και για κεραίες που βρίσκονται στην ίδια κατεύθυνση και τέλεια απομονωμένες μεταξύ τους. 
Στην πράξη πρέπει να είσαι πολύ απελπισμένος να το προσπαθήσεις. 

Όλη η μαγκιά του Ν είναι ότι εκπέμπουν και λαμβάνουν ταυτόχρονα τα δύο κανάλια του.
Έτσι δεν έχουμε αλληλοπαρεμβολές στο δέκτη.
Αν μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε αυτόν τον συγχρονισμό σε όλο τον κόμβο, δηλαδή να εκπέμπουν και να λαμβάνουν μαζί όλα τα λίνκ, τότε και δίπλα δίπλα θα τα βάζαμε, ακόμη και το ένα πάνω στο άλλο με διαφορετικές πολώσεις  ::  

Αλήθεια, τεχνικά μήπως είναι εφικτό να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, αν γραφόταν κάποιοι άλλοι driver για τις κάρτες ?

----------


## quam

Βρε Mick νομίζω πως προσπαθείς να υποβιβάσεις το side effect που θα έχει η χρήση του.
Όπως είπε και ο Papa έως 20 db είναι η απομόνωση μεταξύ των δύο πολώσεων και μάλιστα είναι σε όλο το φάσμα το 20 και βάλε MHz που καλύπτει το κανάλι, και προσπαθείς να μας πείσεις ότι το σύνολο των συμβολοσειρών που θα καταφέρουν να μεταφερθούν χωρίς λάθη από τα δύο link είναι το ίδιο με το σύνολο από δύο λινκ που έχουν απομονωση τουλάχιστον 20 db. Σκέψου επίσης αυτό που γράφει ο nvak, έχουμε ασύγχρονη μετάδωση η οποία μάλιστα είναι ανεξάρτηση μεταξύ των links. Αυτό που γράφεις δεν θα ισχύει ούτε αν κάνουμε τη φανταστική υπόθεση ότι υπάρχει η λογική των Master κόμβων οι οποίοι κατά κάποιο τρόπο θα σηματοδωτούσαν το πότε θα πρέπει εκπέμπουν οι υπόλοιποι κόμβοι, ώστε να μην λαμβάνεται από την κάρτα του 1ου οι άσχετες που ταυτόχρονα εκπέμπουν οι άλλοι δύο του κουαρτέτου.

Ελπίζω να έγινα κατανοητός.

Αρέ Fourier που μας χρειάζεται ...  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Πάρε ένα κανάλι όπου παίζεις με 802.11a, και περνάς όσο bandwidth σου επιτρέπει το κανάλι. Μπορείς να παίξει και δεύτερο λινκ στο ίδιο κανάλι ? (εννοείτε να βλέπονται τα 2 λινκ, να αλληλοεπηρεάζονται).


Εξαρτάται από την απομόνωση (τη διαφορά σε db χοντρικά μεταξύ τους), αν έχεις 2 link στο ίδιο κανάλι μερικές εκατοντάδες μέτρα παρακάτω, τότε η ισχύ που παίρνεις απ' το άλλο link δεν είναι αρκετή για να σου κάνει ζημιά (δες την ευαισθησία του δέκτη σου και θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ). Το ίδιο effect έχεις όταν εκπέμπεις σε διαφορετικές πολώσεις, αφού αυτός είναι ένας τρόπος απομόνωσης 2 link που βρίσκονται στον ίδιο χώρο.

Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω ένα link στη ταράτσα με -84 που έχει κλειδώσει στα 36MBit



```
[email protected]:~# wlanconfig ath0 list sta
ADDR               AID CHAN RATE RSSI  DBM  IDLE  TXSEQ  TXFRAG  RXSEQ  RXFRAG CAPS ACAPS ERP    STATE     MODE
00:0b:6b:31:a1:41    1   36  36M   11  -84   120   2440       8   3291       0 ESs          0        1   Normal
```

το οποίο είναι σχεδόν σύμφωνο με την ευαισθησία της κάρτας μου (είναι επειδή δεν έχω traffic τώρα για να δουλέψει ο αλγόριθμος rate control οπότε και θα μου ρίξει το rate στο φυσιολογικό που είναι τα 18Μb)



```
[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected],-
[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
```

Αν είχα ubnt κι εγώ και ο απέναντι τότε η ευαισθησία της κάρτας μου θα ήταν σαφώς καλύτερη



```
DataRate         Sensitivity  Tolerance
6Mbps              -94 dBm    +/-1.5dB
9Mbps              -93 dBm    +/-1.5dB
12Mbps             -91 dBm    +/-1.5dB
18Mbps             -90 dBm    +/-1.5dB
24Mbps             -86 dBm    +/-1.5dB
36Mbps             -83 dBm    +/-1.5dB
48Mbps             -77 dBm    +/-1.5dB
54Mbps             -74 dBm    +/-1.5dB
```

και θα κλείδωνε το link στα 18Μbit με traffic αλλά στα 36Mbit όπως τώρα που είναι idle. Για να καταλάβεις ακριβώς τι παίζει, διάβασε τι είναι το CCA (Clear Channel Assessment), επίσης έχε υπόψιν σου ότι όσο μεγαλύτερο είναι το rate τόσο μικρότερο είναι το utilization του καναλιού (λίγο πολύπλοκο να το εξηγήσω, σκέψου ότι έχεις για λιγότερο χρόνο κατειλημμένο το κανάλι).




> Πάρε πάρε το ίδιο κανάλι, τιγκαρισμένο πάλι το λινκ, και πας να παίξεις όχι στο δίπλα, αλλά στο παραδίπλα. Μπορεί να παίξει το δεύτερο λινκ και να τιγκάρει ?


Τι εννοείς τιγκαρισμενο link ? Για εμένα τιγκαρισμενο είναι ένα link στα 6MBit (μέγιστο utilization του καναλιού λόγω rate) που κάνει συνεχώς traffic.

Κι εκεί το CCA είναι που δουλεύει και εξαρτάται και πάλι απ' το πόση ισχυ έχεις στο κανάλι σου, προφανώς λόγω του ότι είσαι σε παραδίπλα κανάλι δεν τρως θόρυβο παρά μόνο στο guard band σου οπότε είναι λογικό να μην έχεις πρόβλημα όπως λες.




> Για μένα η απάντηση είναι ΟΧΙ στο πρώτο, και ΝΑΙ στο δεύτερο. Αυτό γιατί στην πρώτη περίπτωση, το utilization του καναλιού από το πρώτο λινκ δεν σου επιτρέπει να παίξει καλά και δεύτερο λινκ, ενώ στην δεύτερη περίπτωση, το λινκ γεμίζει τα 20Μhz του πρώτου καναλιού, και τρώει και λίγο από τα διπλανά 20+20 (πάνω+κάτω, με -30db στα 10MHz και -50 στα 20), οπότε χωράει το επόμενο λινκ παραδίπλα.


Η απάντηση είναι ΙΣΩΣ και στα δυο (με το δεύτερο να έχει σαφώς καλύτερες ελπίδες, όπως και το πρώτο με κάθετες πολώσεις, αλλά και πάλι εξαρτάται απ' το snr), η ιδέα που έχεις για το utilization του καναλιού είναι λάθος, όπως επίσης και το ότι αγνοείς την ευαισθησία της κάρτας.

Δες εδώ για να έχεις και πειραματικά δεδομένα να καταλάβεις τι εννοώ...
http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/freeabs_ ... er=4586016




> Κάνε το ίδιο με 802.11n.
> 
> Βάλε σε ένα κανάλι να παίζει 802.11n, με διπλή πόλωση να περνάνε 200mbit.... 
> 
> Θα ανέβει πάρα πολύ το utilization του καναλιού, δεύτερο λινκ δεν θα μπορεί να παίξει στο ίδιο κανάλι, αλλά ούτε και πριν θα έπαιζε. Από την άλλη όμως στο παραδίπλα κανάλι, μια χαρά θα παίξει το επόμενο λινκ, ότι και να είναι....
> 
> Πάμε τώρα με το turbo. 
> 
> Οτι και λινκ να είναι, είτε 802.11n είτε 802.11a, θα πιάσει τα 40MHz που θέλει, στο n με πολύ μεγάλο utilization, αλλά και στο a με αρκετά υψηλό ώστε και στις δύο περιπτώσεις να μην παίζει τίποτα άλλο μαζί, και στο παραδίπλα κανάλι θα τρώς τα -30 στα 10 και τα -50 στα 20, κοινώς δεν θα παίζεις στο παραδίπλα κανάλι, αλλά θα πρέπει να φύγεις άλλα 20MHz παραδίπλα....
> ...


Κι εδώ αναφέρεσαι στο utilization του καναλιού και το σχετίζεις με το throughput, το utilization σχετίζεται και με το rate και με άλλες παραμέτρους. Πέρα από αυτό τώρα συγκρινοντας το 11a με το 11a turbo προφανως το δευτερο κανει μεγαλυτερη ζημια απ' το πρωτο στο καναλι, αλλα αν το δεις συνολικα στο χωρο, εχεις ακομα περιθοριο εκπομπης σε καθετη πολωση (+ οτι αν δεις τα specs του turbo mode θα δεις οτι η ισχυς εκπομπης πεφτει περιππου στο μισο για να μειωσει το interference). Στο 11n αν θες να ποιασεις μεγαλο throughput εισαι καταδικασμενος η να εκπεμπεις σε 2 πολωσεις ταυτοχρονα (αποκλειοντας ετσι την εκπομπη -20 η 40Mhz- σε καθετη πολωση απο αυτη που εισαι) η να εκπεμπεις σε 40MHz στο καναλι (μολυνοντας τα αμέσως διπλανα καναλια).

Αυτό που λέω συνεχώς και δεν φαίνεται να έχετε καταλάβει -εκτός του nvak- είναι ότι δεν είναι προφανές το τι βλάπτει περισσότερο το φάσμα στο 11n, δεν μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά ότι η ταυτόχρονη εκπομπή σε 2 πολώσεις ταυτόχρονα δημιουργεί περισσότερο ή λιγότερο θόρυβο απ' ότι η εκπομπή στα 40MHz σε μία πόλωση. Και τα δυο κατά τη γνώμη μου δημιουργούν πρόβλημα.

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
>  Οχι δεν παίζεις ούτε στο 802.11a στο αμέσως διπλανό κανάλι με διαφορετική πόλωση. Τα 15-20db που έχει απομόνωση δεν είναι αρκετά. Και μην μου αρχίσεις τώρα τα αν είναι με γωνία, αν είναι η φούστα μου κοντή και πράσινα άλογα...
> 
> 
> Θεωρητικά πάντα μιλάμε και για κεραίες που βρίσκονται στην ίδια κατεύθυνση και τέλεια απομονωμένες μεταξύ τους. 
> Στην πράξη πρέπει να είσαι πολύ απελπισμένος να το προσπαθήσεις. 
> 
> Όλη η μαγκιά του Ν είναι ότι εκπέμπουν και λαμβάνουν ταυτόχρονα τα δύο κανάλια του.
> ...


Όχι χωρίς να παραβιάσεις το πρωτόκολλο ή χωρίς να ξεσκίσεις τους beacon κλπ timers  ::  Επίσης το τι κάνεις εσύ δεν έχει σχέση με το τι κάνουν οι υπόλοιποι, γι αυτό είναι σημαντικό να ακολουθούν όλοι το πρότυπο και να μη κάνουν του κεφαλιού τους. Ένας να μην ακολουθεί το πρότυπο κάνει ζημιά σε όλους.

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Μπορείς να μου βρεις ένα proprietary σύστημα που θα βγάζει 500mbit και θα τρώει μόνο ένα κανάλι όπως το 802.11a ?


Όχι γιατί υπάρχει και το όριο του Shannon...




> Τα fast frames δεν είναι proprietary σύστημα ?


Είναι μέρος του 11n  :: 




> Το 802.11n προφανώς δεν είναι proprietary σύστημα, αφού ο ΙΕΕΕ το έχει περιγράψει επακριβώς. Βέβαια ολόκληρο το 802.11n βασίζεται σε διάφορα proprietary που είχαν φτιάξει διάφοροι κατασκευαστές, και ενσωματώνοντας τα, έκαναν ένα καλύτερο σύστημα....
> 
> Από τη μια σε κόφτει πως θα μειώσουμε τα db, και από την άλλη είσαι αντίθετος στο πως θα πετύχουμε το μέγιστο Utilization του καναλιού !!!!!!


Όταν όλοι ακολουθούν το πρότυπο τότε μπορούν να συνυπάρξουν, όταν ένας κάνει του κεφαλιού του κάνει ζημιά σε όλους.

----------


## papashark

Τελικά ακουλούθησες τον κανόνα των ηλίθιων τεχνικών...

Εμπλεξες σε ένα σωρό έννοιες και θεωρείες και έχασες το δάσος, βλέποντας τα κλαράκια....




> Αν είχα ubnt κι εγώ και ο απέναντι τότε η ευαισθησία της κάρτας μου θα ήταν σαφώς καλύτερη


Αν η γιαγιά μου είχε ροδάκια, θα ήταν πατίνι....

Οι RB5n έχουν -77 στο MCS7 20MHz, κάτι που μεταφράζετε σε 144mbit, τα διπλά και βάλε από τα 54 του bullet. Αν ισχύει ότι χωρίς τα 40Mhz τα μπρίκια βγάζουν καμιά 100αρα Mbit, μιλάμε για την 3πλασια ταχύτητα....

Το utilization είναι πράγματι λάθος όρος που χρησιμοποίησα, φταίνε τα μπακαλίστικα μου.

Αν μου πεις πως πρέπει να γράφω τον λόγο δεδομένων προς φάσμα, να το βάλω.



> Εξαρτάται από την απομόνωση (τη διαφορά σε db χοντρικά μεταξύ τους), αν έχεις 2 link στο ίδιο κανάλι μερικές εκατοντάδες μέτρα παρακάτω, τότε η ισχύ που παίρνεις απ' το άλλο link δεν είναι αρκετή για να σου κάνει ζημιά


Και αν η γωνία είναι 90 μοίρες, και έχουμε και κανα κτίριο ανάμεσα, και η γιαγιά μου είχε όντως ροδάκια, θα ήταν τελικά πατίνι ?

Και αν ήταν πατίνι, θα ήταν wireless ?




> Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω ένα link στη ταράτσα με -84 που έχει κλειδώσει στα 36MBit


Aυτό δεν είναι λινκ.... Μπουγάτσα wireless είναι....

Η μακρινή απουσία σου από το awmn σε έχει κάνει να ξεχάσεις πως παίζουμε εδώ ?




> Τι εννοείς τιγκαρισμενο link ? Για εμένα τιγκαρισμενο είναι ένα link στα 6MBit (μέγιστο utilization του καναλιού λόγω rate) που κάνει συνεχώς traffic.


Για μένα τιγκαρισμένο λινκ είναι αυτό που περνάνε όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερα data γίνεται. Σε απλό 802.11a είναι τα σχεδόν 25Mbit, σε turbo ή nstreme, είναι τα 40 κλπ....

Το αντίθετο θα ήταν ένα λινκ που είναι κλειδωμένο στα 54mbit, και περνάνε λίγες εκατοντάδες Κbit.

Αλλά για να καταλάβω (γιατί δεν το ξέρω), όταν ένα λινκ κλειδώνει στα 18mbit και περνάνε το μέγιστο δυνατό δεδομένων, έχει μεγαλύτερο utilization από ότι αν ήταν στα 54 και περνάγανε πάλι το μέγιστο δυνατό ?

Δηλαδή δουλεύει περισσότερη ώρα ο πομπός όταν είναι στα 18 από ότι όταν είναι στα 54 ?




> Η απάντηση είναι ΙΣΩΣ και στα δυο (με το δεύτερο να έχει σαφώς καλύτερες ελπίδες, όπως και το πρώτο με κάθετες πολώσεις, αλλά και πάλι εξαρτάται απ' το snr), η ιδέα που έχεις για το utilization του καναλιού είναι λάθος, όπως επίσης και το ότι αγνοείς την ευαισθησία της κάρτας.


Μπορεί η ιδέα μου για το utilization να είναι τεχνικά λάθος γιατί είναι μπακαλίστικη, αλλά μάλλον εσύ αγνοείς το snr.

Τι να το κάνω το λινκ να έχει 10db σήμα πάνω από το κατόφλι ευαισθησίας της κάρτας, όταν ο θόρυβος από το άλλο λινκ που απλά αλλάζει η πόλωση είναι όσο το κατόφλι ευαισθησίας της κάρτας μου ?

Βάλε 2 λινκ στο ίδιο μέρος, βάλτα στην ίδια συχνότητα αλλά με διαφορετική πόλωση, και έλα να μου πεις τι απίδια χωράει ο σάκος.....

Αμα κάνεις λίγο ταρατσάδα σε κόμβο με πολλά λινκ, θα δεις ότι και σε απλά 802.11a, δεν παίζεις στο διπλανό κανάλι, ακόμα και με διαφορετική πόλωση. Θα αφήσεις τουλάχιστον 20MHz ανάμεσα, ή και 40 όπως συμβουλεύει ο Acinonyx.

Και αυτό γιατί τα σκάρτα 15db διαφορά πόλωσης δεν φτάνουν για να γλυτώσεις τον θόρυβο από το διπλανό πιάτο....




> Αυτό που λέω συνεχώς και δεν φαίνεται να έχετε καταλάβει -εκτός του nvak- είναι ότι δεν είναι προφανές το τι βλάπτει περισσότερο το φάσμα στο 11n, δεν μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά ότι η ταυτόχρονη εκπομπή σε 2 πολώσεις ταυτόχρονα δημιουργεί περισσότερο ή λιγότερο θόρυβο απ' ότι η εκπομπή στα 40MHz σε μία πόλωση. Και τα δυο κατά τη γνώμη μου δημιουργούν πρόβλημα.


Το 802.11n προφανώς βλάπτει παραπάνω από ότι το 802.11a, αλλά σαφέστατα πολύ λιγότερο από ότι το a με 40MHz κανάλι.

Για να παίξεις με turbo σε α, θες 20 MHz πριν, 40 για το λινκ, και 20 μετά, σύνολο 80MHz για να περάσεις 40Mbit.
Για να παίξεις σε n με μονό κανάλι, θες 20 πριν, 20 για το λινκ και 20 μετά, σύνολο 60MHz για να περάσεις 100Mbit.

Aυτά είναι απλά, και δεν χρειάζεσε να πιεις καφέ με τον Shannon για να βγάλεις απλά λογικά συμπεράσματα....  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Οι RB5n έχουν -77 στο MCS7 20MHz, κάτι που μεταφράζετε σε 144mbit, τα διπλά και βάλε από τα 54 του bullet. Αν ισχύει ότι χωρίς τα 40Mhz τα μπρίκια βγάζουν καμιά 100αρα Mbit, μιλάμε για την 3πλασια ταχύτητα....


Το MCS7 είναι single spacial stream, QAM-64 και 5/6 R, αντιστοιχεί σε 65Mbit στα 20Mhz (72 με short gi) και σε 135Μbit στα 40MHz (150 με short gi). Αρα για να έχεις 100Mbit που λες θες 40Mhz...




> Το utilization είναι πράγματι λάθος όρος που χρησιμοποίησα, φταίνε τα μπακαλίστικα μου.
> 
> Αν μου πεις πως πρέπει να γράφω τον λόγο δεδομένων προς φάσμα, να το βάλω.


Άσχετο με το utilization του καναλιού, αυτό που θες είναι σχετικό του πρωτοκόλλου (γιατί έχεις και σηματοδοσία), της διαμόρφωσης κλπ και το ανώτατο όριο πληροφορίας είναι το όριο του Shannon.




> Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω ένα link στη ταράτσα με -84 που έχει κλειδώσει στα 36MBit
> 
> 
> Aυτό δεν είναι λινκ.... Μπουγάτσα wireless είναι....
> 
> Η μακρινή απουσία σου από το awmn σε έχει κάνει να ξεχάσεις πως παίζουμε εδώ ?


Με σουβλάκια παίζετε ακόμα και εκτός μπάντας σε πολλές περιπτώσεις (για να μη πω για τη χάλια δρομολόγηση, τα proprietary πρωτόκολλα που εμποδίζουν τους υπολοίπους να δουλέψουν σωστά κλπ) αλλά θα με πεις γκρινιάρη και κολλημένο οπότε το αφήνω για την ώρα...




> Τι εννοείς τιγκαρισμενο link ? Για εμένα τιγκαρισμενο είναι ένα link στα 6MBit (μέγιστο utilization του καναλιού λόγω rate) που κάνει συνεχώς traffic.
> 
> 
> Για μένα τιγκαρισμένο λινκ είναι αυτό που περνάνε όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερα data γίνεται. Σε απλό 802.11a είναι τα σχεδόν 25Mbit, σε turbo ή nstreme, είναι τα 40 κλπ....
> 
> Το αντίθετο θα ήταν ένα λινκ που είναι κλειδωμένο στα 54mbit, και περνάνε λίγες εκατοντάδες Κbit.


Αναφέρεσαι αν δεν το έχεις καταλάβει σε layer4, δηλαδή ανεξάρτητο του wifi, ορίζεις ένα Link απ' τη χρήση του σε επίπεδο δικτύου, όχι απ' τη χρήση του σε επίπεδο RF.




> Αλλά για να καταλάβω (γιατί δεν το ξέρω), όταν ένα λινκ κλειδώνει στα 18mbit και περνάνε το μέγιστο δυνατό δεδομένων, έχει μεγαλύτερο utilization από ότι αν ήταν στα 54 και περνάγανε πάλι το μέγιστο δυνατό ?
> 
> Δηλαδή δουλεύει περισσότερη ώρα ο πομπός όταν είναι στα 18 από ότι όταν είναι στα 54 ?


Ακριβώς, όσο μικρότερο είναι το rate τόσο μεγαλύτερο είναι το utilization του καναλιού (η χρήση του, το πόσο χρόνο είναι κατειλημμένο ανεξάρτητα του MAC). Η απλή εξήγηση είναι ότι σε μεγαλύτερα rates θες λιγότερο χρόνο για να μεταδόσεις την ίδια πληροφορία.




> Η απάντηση είναι ΙΣΩΣ και στα δυο (με το δεύτερο να έχει σαφώς καλύτερες ελπίδες, όπως και το πρώτο με κάθετες πολώσεις, αλλά και πάλι εξαρτάται απ' το snr), η ιδέα που έχεις για το utilization του καναλιού είναι λάθος, όπως επίσης και το ότι αγνοείς την ευαισθησία της κάρτας.
> 
> 
> Μπορεί η ιδέα μου για το utilization να είναι τεχνικά λάθος γιατί είναι μπακαλίστικη, αλλά μάλλον εσύ αγνοείς το snr.
> 
> Τι να το κάνω το λινκ να έχει 10db σήμα πάνω από το κατόφλι ευαισθησίας της κάρτας, όταν ο θόρυβος από το άλλο λινκ που απλά αλλάζει η πόλωση είναι όσο το κατόφλι ευαισθησίας της κάρτας μου ?


Με κάθετες πολώσεις έχεις αρκετά καλή απομόνωση, αν τώρα έχεις εμπόδια στη μέση και multipath κλπ τότε ναι θα έχεις θόρυβο στην περιοχή σου -κοντά στον κόμβο- και ανάλογα με την απόσταση κλπ μπορεί να επηρεάσει ή και να μην επηρεάσει το άλλο link σου. Όπως και να 'χει δεν είναι όλα τα link στον κόμβο σου ούτε μιλάμε για τον θόρυβο που δημιουργούν τα δικά σου links μεταξύ τους. Δεν είμαστε οι μόνοι που εκπέμπουμε, ούτε μόνο τα δικά μας link υπάρχουν. Σε απόσταση λοιπόν η διαφορά πόλωσης φαίνεται καθαρά (γιατί εκεί εξασθενούν οι ανακλάσεις) και εκεί είναι που θέλουμε να είμαστε καθαροί κυρίως για να μπορούν να περνάν αρκετά links. Αν λοιπόν εγώ έχω ένα link σε κατακόρυφη πόλωση σε ένα κανάλι, τότε δίνω την ευκαιρία σε όποιον (όχι τόσο κοντινό) κόμβο να εκπέμψει στο ίδιο κανάλι σε οριζόντια πόλωση αν έχει θόρυβο εκεί. Με το 11n δεν δίνουμε αυτή την ευκαιρία, όταν ένα κανάλι είναι κατειλημμένο από ένα κόμβο τότε όλοι οι γύρω κόμβοι, όσο και αν απέχουν δεν μπορούν να το χρησιμοποιήσουν σε καμία πόλωση.




> Αμα κάνεις λίγο ταρατσάδα σε κόμβο με πολλά λινκ, θα δεις ότι και σε απλά 802.11a, δεν παίζεις στο διπλανό κανάλι, ακόμα και με διαφορετική πόλωση. Θα αφήσεις τουλάχιστον 20MHz ανάμεσα, ή και 40 όπως συμβουλεύει ο Acinonyx.
> 
> Και αυτό γιατί τα σκάρτα 15db διαφορά πόλωσης δεν φτάνουν για να γλυτώσεις τον θόρυβο από το διπλανό πιάτο....


Το ξέρω, αν διαβάσεις και το paper που σου έκανα link θα δεις και τις μετρήσεις ακριβώς και ανάλογα του rate (γιατί παίζει ρόλο το utilization του καναλιού στον θόρυβο που δημιουργείς) για το πόσο επηρεάζεται ένα link όταν κάνεις interfere σε απόσταση ενός και δύο καναλιών κλπ. Δεν εξετάζω όμως εδώ τη συνύπαρξη δυο τέτοιων link στον ίδιο κόμβο αλλά στον ίδιο χώρο γενικά.

----------


## NetTraptor

Και οι δυο έχετε τα δίκια σας. Το μόνο είναι ότι συγκρίνετε διαφορετικά πράγματα. Το μόνο που έχουν κοινό το a και το n επί της ουσίας και επί του πρακτέου είναι η μπάντα και αυτό όχι απαραίτητα. Ποτέ δεν θα δούλευε στην ίδια ταράτσα λινκ με H Και V στο ίδιο κανάλι σε a. OYTE nstream-dual. Tο έχουμε δοκιμάσει. Άρα μανι μανι να ένα κέρδος, να μια σημαντική ικανότητα του n και να μια διαφορά.
Επίσης το Ν single chain από μόνο του πάει καλύτερα από a. Να και λίγο καλύτερο utilization. Βάλε το Η και V ακόμα καλύτερο Utilisation. Mick η οπτική σου γωνία (από την σκοπιά του δικτύου σαν μια οντότητα) Mick είναι σωστή κατά μια άποψη αλλά λάθος αν σκεφτείς πρακτικά. Το n ακόμα και κατά chain κατά πόλωση πάει καλύτερα από a. Τώρα πόσο μάλλον αν βάλουμε και N-stream. Τότε δεν καταλαμβάνουμε την μπάντα για λιγότερο χρόνο μιας και η μετάδοση είναι ακόμα ποιο γρήγορη? Ακόμα λίγο καλύτερο Utilization.
Η εμπειρία έχει δείξει ότι έως τώρα παίζοντας χαμηλόφωνα και Thinking in channels και όχι in channels+polarity does the trick. Είναι αλήθεια ότι χρησιμοποιούμε φάσμα σε 2 πολώσεις αλλά όπως και να το δεις το Utilization είναι πολύ καλύτερο ενώ παραπέρα στην πράξη θα προτιμούσα 2 chain και την ταυτόχρονη εκμετάλλευση της _δυνατότητας_ χρήσης του ιδίου καναλιού H & V παρά 1 chain και 40ΜΗz all over the place..... δαγκωτό! Άσε που αφού το είχε φάει που το είχε φάει το φάσμα (στην ουσία) θα προτιμούσα να έβγαζε μια καλή διαδρομή και έπαιζε και άλλο ένα chain.

P.S. Yap Shannon sets the absolute limit...  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω ένα link στη ταράτσα με -84 που έχει κλειδώσει στα 36MBit
> 
> 
> ```
> [email protected]:~# wlanconfig ath0 list sta
> ADDR               AID CHAN RATE RSSI  DBM  IDLE  TXSEQ  TXFRAG  RXSEQ  RXFRAG CAPS ACAPS ERP    STATE     MODE
> 00:0b:6b:31:a1:41    1   36  36M   11  -84   120   2440       8   3291       0 ESs          0        1   Normal
> ```





> Με σουβλάκια παίζετε ακόμα και εκτός μπάντας σε πολλές περιπτώσεις (για να μη πω για τη χάλια δρομολόγηση, τα proprietary πρωτόκολλα που εμποδίζουν τους υπολοίπους να δουλέψουν σωστά κλπ) αλλά θα με πεις γκρινιάρη και κολλημένο οπότε το αφήνω για την ώρα...

----------


## NetTraptor

[quote=acoul]


> Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω ένα link στη ταράτσα με -84 που έχει κλειδώσει στα 36MBit
> 
> 
> ```
> [email protected]:~# wlanconfig ath0 list sta
> ADDR               AID CHAN RATE RSSI  DBM  IDLE  TXSEQ  TXFRAG  RXSEQ  RXFRAG CAPS ACAPS ERP    STATE     MODE
> 00:0b:6b:31:a1:41    1   36  36M   11  -84   120   2440       8   3291       0 ESs          0        1   Normal
> ```





> Με σουβλάκια παίζετε ακόμα και εκτός μπάντας σε πολλές περιπτώσεις (για να μη πω για τη χάλια δρομολόγηση, τα proprietary πρωτόκολλα που εμποδίζουν τους υπολοίπους να δουλέψουν σωστά κλπ) αλλά θα με πεις γκρινιάρη και κολλημένο οπότε το αφήνω για την ώρα...


[/quote:3nwiqtn7]

----------


## papashark

[quote=NetTraptor]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω ένα link στη ταράτσα με -84 που έχει κλειδώσει στα 36MBit
> 
> 
> ```
> [email protected]:~# wlanconfig ath0 list sta
> ADDR               AID CHAN RATE RSSI  DBM  IDLE  TXSEQ  TXFRAG  RXSEQ  RXFRAG CAPS ACAPS ERP    STATE     MODE
> 00:0b:6b:31:a1:41    1   36  36M   11  -84   120   2440       8   3291       0 ESs          0        1   Normal
> ...


[/quote:33mqfwrn]

----------


## acoul

[quote=papashark]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> ...


[/quote:lyvbhixi]
... θα προτιμήσω ... 8χρονα !!

----------


## spirosco

[quote=acoul]


> Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω ένα link στη ταράτσα με -84 που έχει κλειδώσει στα 36MBit
> 
> 
> ```
> [email protected]:~# wlanconfig ath0 list sta
> ADDR               AID CHAN RATE RSSI  DBM  IDLE  TXSEQ  TXFRAG  RXSEQ  RXFRAG CAPS ACAPS ERP    STATE     MODE
> 00:0b:6b:31:a1:41    1   36  36M   11  -84   120   2440       8   3291       0 ESs          0        1   Normal
> ```





> Με σουβλάκια παίζετε ακόμα και εκτός μπάντας σε πολλές περιπτώσεις (για να μη πω για τη χάλια δρομολόγηση, τα proprietary πρωτόκολλα που εμποδίζουν τους υπολοίπους να δουλέψουν σωστά κλπ) αλλά θα με πεις γκρινιάρη και κολλημένο οπότε το αφήνω για την ώρα...


[/quote:1fuibunw]

----------


## Mick Flemm

4-5km είναι το link, απλά δεν είχα χρόνο να το στήσω σωστά (γι' αυτό και λέω "αυτή τη στιγμή)", συγνώμη κιόλας αλλά είμαι κυρίως στο Ηράκλειο (και ναι αν δεν έχεις nstreme δε σε παίζουν, τόσο γαμάτο είναι το δίκτυο, αν μου βρείτε κόμβο να συνδεθώ, έχω 3 κεραίες επάνω που κάθονται), το άλλο μου link είναι στα 50 μέτρα με 0 txpower και το συγκεκριμένο link είναι idle οπότε δεν βλάπτει κανένα, backup είναι ουσιαστικά. Οι υπόλοιποι τι ακριβώς δικαιολογία έχουν (acoul έχεις link στα 7Km και βάλε και κάνεις και quote ?) ? Ούτε εκτός μπάντας είναι το link, ούτε με τίγκα txpower, ούτε σε proprietary πρωτόκολλο, ούτε με σαβούρα δρομολόγηση οπότε προς τι το quote ? Εκτός αν δε ξέρετε να διαβάζετε...

----------


## vassilis3

Εχει κανείς εμπειρία απο WDS mode? ρυθμίσεις κλπ?
έχω κεντράρι με ένα πιατάκι σε κάποιο AP... και θα ήθελα να μπορώ να δουλέψω και ασύρματα με το laptop μου.
Όλα προσωρινά μιας και σε 5-6 μέρες ξαναφεύγω

----------


## geo_stef

τελικα το bullet 5 αξίζει για ένα λινκ??? ενδιαφέρομε για ένα λινκ 18κμ.
Θέλω να πάρω ενα πιάτο 1μ και feeder στα 5 και να κουμπώσω πάνω το bullet.

----------


## grigoris

> τελικα το bullet 5 αξίζει για ένα λινκ??? ενδιαφέρομε για ένα λινκ 18κμ.
> Θέλω να πάρω ενα πιάτο 1μ και feeder στα 5 και να κουμπώσω πάνω το bullet.


παρε το bullet5M κατευθειαν...  ::

----------


## geo_stef

είναι πολύ ακριβό...

----------


## grigoris

> είναι πολύ ακριβό...


ελα, μικρη ειναι η διαφορα..
το ενα εχει 52 και το αλλο 70.
αν εκανε το 5αρι οσο το 2,4 θα το δεχομουν..

----------


## costas43gr

Update Firmware για Bullet2.

*XS2.ar2316.v3.5.4469.091001.1600
*


```
AirOS Firmware Revision History
  * PowerStation
  * LiteStation
  * NanoStation
  * MiniStation
  * WispStation
  * NanoStation Loco
  * PicoStation
  * Bullet
  * AP1000
====================================================================
Version 3.5 (10/01/2009)
-------------------------
- increased reset to defaults timings (prevents from accidental reset to defaults).
- fixed: WEB UI lock.
- improved: Traffic shaping.

Version 3.5-rc (09/11/2009)
---------------------------
- fixed: PPPoE client locks up.
- fixed: PPPoE client can't authenticate if in username symbol # is used.
- fixed: Traffic shaping is not working. Can't add shaping rules.
- fixed: VLAN QoS to WMM mapping.
- fixed: Traffic shaper is expected to honor packet priority.
- fixed: WEP entry field validation error message on Web UI.
- fixed: problem with AP channel when in some circumstances(after reboot/softrestart) it might get different from config value 
- improvement: STA-Bridge multiple IP and VLAN per MAC.
- improvement: Set pppoe maxfail to 0 by default.
- added: Ethernet port MTU value can be set manually up to 1692 bytes (Long packet support (>1500bytes)). 
- added: 152bit (128bit key + 24bit IV) WEP support in Web UI and config.
```

http://www.ubnt.com/support/downloads.php

----------


## pikos

In action με feeder  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Αφρικάνικα τέλος...  ::

----------


## wolfrathma84

Παιδια να κανω μια ερωτηση.

Εγω εχω το feeder κτλ επανω στη ταρατσα.

Θα αγορασω το bullet και τα αλλα 2 εξαρτηματα που θελει για το ρευμα και για το ethernet, αλλα επειτα πως θα συνδεσω το ethernet με το switch για να μπορω να εχω επικοινωνια εγω απο το pc μου κατω;

Δηλαδη αγοραζω αυτο -> http://www.linkshop.gr/shop/index.ph...product_id=109
Και χρειαζομαι και αυτο εδω -> http://www.linkshop.gr/shop/index.ph...product_id=111

Συνδεω το ethernet στο bullet, επειτα στο μικρο βυσματακι. Μετα το βαζω στο ρευμα και επειτα τι γινεται;  :: 

edit:Τσαμπα σας ζαλισα... τωρα ειδα οτι εχει και ethernet απο πισω το αλλο. Δε το ειχα δει.

----------


## tsatasos

Μόνο πρόσεξε γιατί το Bullet λέει μέχρι 18V και ο μετασχηματιστής που έχεις στο link είναι 24V.

----------


## Themis Ap

Το bullet δέχεται μέχρι και 24V τροφοδοσία.

Την δουλειά σου κάνει και αυτό: http://e-wifi.gr/Power-Supplies-PoE/...l-Routerboards

Αν η απόσταση από την τροφοδοσία μέχρι την ταράτσα είναι αρκετά μεγάλη νομίζω θα ήταν καλύτερο να επιλέξεις αυτό: http://e-wifi.gr/Power-Supplies-PoE/...l-Routerboards

Από οτι κατάλαβα έλυσες την απορία σου μόνος σου ε;

----------


## tsatasos

Σωστά, τώρα που το τσέκαρα ένα λέει μέχρι 24V. Αν και παλιότερα που το είχα δει πρέπει να έλεγε 18v...

----------


## wolfrathma84

Ευχαριστω παιδια! Ολα ενταξη. Καταλαβα τελικα πως ειναι η συνδεσμολογια!

----------


## dmam

Καλημέρα,

ψάχνω να αγοράσω ένα Ubiquiti Bullet2, 802.11b/g AP-CPE. Υπάρχει διαθέσιμο ??

----------

